# "GILLO Gold Medal" G1 riser



## Vittorio

Our development is now close to the end, tests are OK, so this Friday we will publish pictures and details of our new riser, the "GILLO Gold Medal" G1 that Michele will use in Antalya WC next week. 









OK, I know this picture is not enough, just wait two days more ..:wink:

P.S.
Something more at https://www.facebook.com/gillogoldmedal


----------



## limbwalker

That's enough for me to know I like the limb pocket design and that the riser is drilled and tapped for a backweight bushing.  I can see the limb alignment adjustment solution as well. Simple is good.


----------



## gster123

Got me interested straight away.


----------



## SBills

più per favore


----------



## Greysides

Congratulations. Hopefully it will be well-received and repay the work put into it.


----------



## Sosius

Damn, I just bought a new riser!


----------



## limbwalker

Greysides said:


> Congratulations. Hopefully it will be well-received and repay the work put into it.


You can bet it will be well designed.


----------



## darracuda

Vittorio said:


> Our development is now close to the end, tests are OK, so this Friday we will publish pictures and details of our new riser, the "GILLO Gold Medal" G1 that Michele will use in Antalya WC next week.
> 
> View attachment 1966047
> 
> 
> OK, I know this picture is not enough, just wait two days more ..:wink:
> 
> P.S.
> Something more at https://www.facebook.com/gillogoldmedal


Ooh , exciting !
Will it come in LH ? 27 in ?


----------



## MickeyBisco

darracuda said:


> Ooh , exciting !
> Will it come in LH ? 27 in ?


Here's what was said about that earlier:



Vittorio said:


> I have been involved with Michele in original testing of the Bernadini Ghibly, Best Zenit , Spigarelli VBS 2001. Then, when I was cooperating with Bernardini, I designed the Luxor 27" based on Nilo structure but quite different in geometry, that was the 1st 27" to reach the market. I also designed at that time the Bernardini Mamba 19" hunting riser, based on Cobra 21 stucture.
> The Gillo G1 project has started last December, first 25" prototype tested in March and final pre production samples will be available by end of May. My hope is that Michele will be able to use one of them in Antalya World Cup. First production available for sales planned by end of August.
> The project is trying to reach following objectives:
> - Make a riser based on Zenit super tested winning geometries, but more versatile in balancing for both recurve and Bare Bow. You will be surprised by the options already available at the launch, but we have even more ideas about
> - Make a riser cheaper than Zenit, more close in price to the Moon in the basic version. Target retail price in Europe for the 25" is 399.00 Euro only including 22% VAT is still possible!
> Any project in risers starts from 25", were the market is. But as said, I can easily make a 27" from it, may be by year end ... Let's see...
> The "GILLO Gold Medal" project involves the development of a full range of original archery products. You can follow its development on Facebook at :
> https://www.facebook.com/gillogoldmedal


----------



## hoytshooter15

What company do you work for? Is the company called GILLO or is that the riser name?


----------



## TER

Judging from the thread title, and facebook page, and info in this thread, the company is called "Gillo Gold Medal" and the riser model is the "G1."


----------



## hawk87

Any chance thats the riser pictured on their site?


----------



## bobnikon

That is the best zenit from the olympics


----------



## Vittorio

TER said:


> Judging from the thread title, and facebook page, and info in this thread, the company is called "Gillo Gold Medal" and the riser model is the "G1."


Company name is MICAF SRL, Archery BIZ Division.

"GILLO Gold Medal" is their registered brand. 

Official Website www.gillogoldmedal.it (not much on it yet)


----------



## SBills

Lets hope there are barebow provisions (hint, hint).


----------



## Vittorio

(someone pointed me that in Australia is Friday already ... )


----------



## bobnikon

Is there some sort of integrated weight/damping system under the plate below the grip/riser bushing?


----------



## limbwalker

And of course, this riser will surely accept the "old" grip standard used by Hoyt for many years and still used by Spigarelli, BEST and SKY (commonly referred to as the "Avalon" grip).


----------



## Vittorio

limbwalker said:


> And of course, this riser will surely accept the "old" grip standard used by Hoyt for many years and still used by Spigarelli, BEST and SKY (commonly referred to as the "Avalon" grip).


Of Course ... :smile::smile:

Believe it or not, it can also accept (like the other risers you mentioned) the grip of the Radian, even if the hand is presently not so comfortable directly against the aluminum (but I think to be able to fix this in mass production ...)


----------



## beerbudget

Barebow in anodized Silver (hint, hint, hint) :wink:


----------



## Vittorio

This riser is born to make all archers happy about the number of possibilities they will get to make its balance different. Combining all standard options available, you will be able to reach more than 150 balance combinations without adding any stabilizer or weight to the 6 (six) x 5/16-24 stabilizers holes. But then you wil have even more possibilities adding additional weights to the 3 front holes of the special Bare bow covers, if you use it. A real toy that will fill your time for a long future... just trying to find the right combination for you.


----------



## gster123

Looking forward to full details of this. 

Vittorio - If you want a left hand prototype testing by a relatively good archer give me a shout!


----------



## grantmac

Exact same geometry as the Moon/Zenit or are there changes?

-Grant


----------



## Bigjono

Ok, so I will hold off getting a new riser for a few days then.


----------



## beerbudget

Bigjono said:


> Ok, so I will hold off getting a new riser for a few days then.


Haha ... you and me both.


----------



## Vittorio

Several pictures are now on Facebook, and I think they answer all questions ...almost all questions...

https://www.facebook.com/gillogoldmedal


----------



## Vittorio




----------



## beerbudget

Now I don't feel so bad for missing out on that Greenhorn Sirius the other day in the classified :smile:


----------



## beerbudget

That Gun Metal BB is whispering sweet nothing in my ear.


----------



## darracuda

Great looking riser Vittorio !!!
So, um, is there some sort of a waiting list I can put my name on for your first roll out of the 27 inch in LH :teeth::teeth:
I would very much be interested in a riser like this.


----------



## target1

pricepoint?


----------



## MickeyBisco

SBills said:


> Lets hope there are barebow provisions (hint, hint).


I think that lower plate is covering the holes for the integral weight system

Edit- I was half kidding but now I see the new pics, woooot!!


----------



## Bigjono

Holy cow that's cool in BB format, when and where can I get one?


----------



## SD40

bigjono said:


> holy cow that's cool in bb format, when and where can i get one?


x2!.


----------



## beerbudget

Can we organize a group buy?


----------



## gster123

Found this on Perris Archery's site http://onlinearcheryequipment.co.uk/gillo-g1-riser-x28ilfx29---new-2456-p.asp


----------



## Zarrow

beerbudget said:


> Can we organize a group buy?


+ 1


----------



## Bigjono

beerbudget said:


> Can we organize a group buy?


I'm in


----------



## darracuda

Vittorio said:


> This riser is born to make all archers happy about the number of possibilities they will get to make its balance different. Combining all standard options available, you will be able to reach more than 150 balance combinations without adding any stabilizer or weight to the 6 (six) x 5/16-24 stabilizers holes. But then you wil have even more possibilities adding additional weights to the 3 front holes of the special Bare bow covers, if you use it. A real toy that will fill your time for a long future... just trying to find the right combination for you.



@Vittorio - does this riser have something similar to the fantastic feature the bernardini has for the " click " precharges on the limb bolts ? Just curious, as that is a feature that has always seemed incredibly smart and useful and that no other riser that I know of has managed to incorporate.


----------



## Vittorio

darracuda said:


> @Vittorio - does this riser have something similar to the fantastic feature the bernardini has for the " click " precharges on the limb bolts ? Just curious, as that is a feature that has always seemed incredibly smart and useful and that no other riser that I know of has managed to incorporate.


No click system. As already explained in another topic, the click system is fantastic, but also
- very expensive to make and assemble
- limits the side design of the riser 
- limits the possible excursion of the bolt in and out (the bolt moves inside the cap only ), while people want large excursions for weight adjustment

This riser is the sum of our 20 years experience in riser design, made by archers for archers and targetted to people that know what they want from a riser: performance and reliability, with minimum frills and minimum price. The only concession we have made to non technical market demand is the limbs alignement system. Original design was without it, and so the riser was a little bit cheaper, but then it seems that shops would like to continue to sell twisted limbs and need adjustable risers to make them acceptable to customers, and we have had to follow "market" demand :zip:


----------



## StarDog

$543 according to the website (euros to dollars) per today's exchange rate. plus shipping I guess. That's not bad for a riser of this quality.


----------



## MickeyBisco

I'm thinking the price is in British pounds, at least what I'm seeing. Works out to 671 usd. Not bad!


----------



## rsarns

I'm really liking the geometry of this riser. Looks a lot like my Zenit BB, which I love and has limb adjustment so a step up. Vittorio, the Silver/grey has my name on it. Are these going to be available for pre-orders from Alt Services or ? I'm sold.


----------



## Harperman

Vittorio!!,,,,,Very very nice!....Looks kinda like a Radian/Best Zenit hybrid, with a little dash of Spigarelli in the mix...Which adds up to what looks to be a great riser...I believe that this Gillo riser is going to be a hit....Take care........Jim


----------



## Harperman

Bigjono said:


> I'm in


Jono.....Sell me that Fox Triple Crown, and that will help Ya buy this new riser!..........Jim


----------



## Bigjono

Harperman said:


> Jono.....Sell me that Fox Triple Crown, and that will help Ya buy this new riser!..........Jim


Long gone Jim, Larry M has it now. I've sold all but 2 if my bows so looking for a new BB riser


----------



## Bigjono

Vittorio, when do you anticipate taking orders and being able to deliver?


----------



## Vittorio

Bigjono said:


> Vittorio, when do you anticipate taking orders and being able to deliver?


Registered dealers are already taking orders for first production batch with delivery by mid-end August.


----------



## beerbudget

Vittorio, will it accept the Spig ZT rest?


----------



## Bigjono

It's not on Alt's website??


----------



## Vittorio

beerbudget said:


> Vittorio, will it accept the Spig ZT rest?


Yes, of course...


----------



## rsarns

Went to ALt"s website and Arco Frecce, and cannot find it. I would like to get this on order, and am curious as to the price in US $. Any help would be appreciated, I did email both Alt and Arco Frecce in regards to this. (provided that Carlo still is a good email at Arco Frecce).


----------



## darracuda

Vittorio said:


> No click system. As already explained in another topic, the click system is fantastic, but also
> - very expensive to make and assemble
> - limits the side design of the riser
> - limits the possible excursion of the bolt in and out (the bolt moves inside the cap only ), while people want large excursions for weight adjustment
> 
> This riser is the sum of our 20 years experience in riser design, made by archers for archers and targetted to people that know what they want from a riser: performance and reliability, with minimum frills and minimum price. The only concession we have made to non technical market demand is the limbs alignement system. Original design was without it, and so the riser was a little bit cheaper, but then it seems that shops would like to continue to sell twisted limbs and need adjustable risers to make them acceptable to customers, and we have had to follow "market" demand :zip:




Thank you for the explanation and I apologize for not having read the previous post that explained that. 
I implicitly trust your experience on the matter as I have not dealt personally with the bernardini but only admired it from afar.

D


----------



## Vittorio

rsarns said:


> Went to ALt"s website and Arco Frecce, and cannot find it. I would like to get this on order, and am curious as to the price in US $. Any help would be appreciated, I did email both Alt and Arco Frecce in regards to this. (provided that Carlo still is a good email at Arco Frecce).


All shops and distributors got the full information and pictures on the 6th of June, so I think you have to allow them some few days to publish infos on their own web sites. Some are faster, other slower ...


----------



## wmt3rd

Pre-order at Perris Archery; http://www.onlinearcheryequipment.co.uk/gillo-g1-riser-x28ilfx29---new-pre-order-2456-p.asp


----------



## bobnikon

Vittorio,
Will Lancaster or K1 be a distributer. Sounds like you have a lot of interest over here.
Cheers


----------



## Vittorio

bobnikon said:


> Vittorio,
> Will Lancaster or K1 be a distributer. Sounds like you have a lot of interest over here.
> Cheers


Distribution network is under definition in these days. We really would like to have a distributor or some pro-shop handling our "GILLO Gold Medal" full line in USA, Canada and Mexico. I hope to give you good news in few days...


----------



## rsarns

On alt services now.... And Carlo at Arco frecce has my order. .


----------



## Vittorio

Picture from Antalya ...


----------



## limbwalker

How did his qualification round go with it?


----------



## Vittorio

333 + 328... Could be better, but basically he has the riser (and a new pair of limbs) since one week only, so still some tuning was needed, in my opinion, as not all balancing options have been explored, yet. Not enough time ... Let's see how the matchplay goes tomorrow ..


----------



## limbwalker

661 still isn't too shabby for a guy with that much gray in his beard.


----------



## Vittorio

Mixing up colors ...


----------



## erickatgta

do you mind have a distributor in greater China area? I am currently working with some pro there.. plz let me know


----------



## Vittorio

Boxed with Fluo Grip


----------



## Ten_Zen

bobnikon said:


> Is there some sort of integrated weight/damping system under the plate below the grip/riser bushing?


Yes what is this funky plate mounted under the grip? What does it do?


----------



## Vittorio

Orange final .... 

Pleased to inform that Lancaster Archery will distribute the G1 for the US market!


----------



## bobnikon

Ten_Zen said:


> Yes what is this funky plate mounted under the grip? What does it do?


That plate conceals the weight system. There is another that is bigger when you are packing more weight.


----------



## Vittorio

bobnikon said:


> That plate conceals the weight system. There is another that is bigger when you are packing more weight.


Joe T. on another forum has computed 360 different possible weight and balance combinations using G1 accessories only, but then you have 6 5/16 holes for stabs, too..


----------



## Franklin7

Will it be an option to get the plate or grip in different colors? Like in one of your other pictures? That's great about Lancaster :darkbeer: the riser looks awesome !


----------



## Vittorio

Franklin7 said:


> Will it be an option to get the plate or grip in different colors? Like in one of your other pictures? That's great about Lancaster :darkbeer: the riser looks awesome !


The plate (Standard cover) coming with all risers is Gold color. All other covers are optional and need to be purchased separately. The standard grip is made in wood or resin, Yellow fluo grip in picture is 3D printed, more expensive, will also be optional (Medium standard profile and High profile)


----------



## Vittorio

Frangilli vs. Serrano at the Eucrea Archery Day - August 2nd, 2014

Picture from https://www.facebook.com/bogensportextra.de


----------



## Franklin7

Oh boy! It's on Lancaster 
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/salesperson/result/?q=Gillo


----------



## arc2x4

Will the Gilo weight kit work or fit the Spigarelli vision riser Holes? I see LAS has the weight kit for sale.

Thanks


----------



## Jezza

hi Vittorio,I may have missed it but where is the riser made in?


----------



## Vittorio

Jezza said:


> hi Vittorio,I may have missed it but where is the riser made in?


Riser is made in Italy


----------



## Vittorio

arc2x4 said:


> Will the Gilo weight kit work or fit the Spigarelli vision riser Holes? I see LAS has the weight kit for sale.
> 
> Thanks


The weight kit consists of 6 Stainless steel weights of 25.8 mm diameter ... No idea if they fit Vision.


----------



## Jezza

Vittorio said:


> Riser is made in Italy


Nice! I have one grey riser on pre-order with alternativess since 2 days ago and told some folks at the range about it and that was the question that popped up.

last question, Are there any slots to pop in say, a harmonic damper?


----------



## Vittorio

Jezza said:


> Nice! I have one grey riser on pre-order with alternativess since 2 days ago and told some folks at the range about it and that was the question that popped up.
> 
> last question, Are there any slots to pop in say, a harmonic damper?


Michele has inserted some small dumpers inside the holes of the top and bottom back windows. When he will be back from Poland I will post pictures.


----------



## rsarns

I just received my Grey G1 Riser! I ordered it with both BB covers and BB weights with the intentions of using it in the NFAA Trad and USA Archery BB recurve classes. I put my Dryad ACS RC limbs (longs) on it and quickly installed a beiter plunger and AAE rest. With the installed BB internal weights and the Chrome steel cover this riser balances extremely well, the shot reaction is excellent with a slight jump forward and very little rock back. With a BB stab weight it will be perfect. I compare its shot reaction to that of my Best Zenit BB riser, which I have custom made 8.5 Oz weights and a BB 12 Oz weight. SO it balances and shot reaction is as good with less weight. I still need to set tiller and do some tuning but am really happy with it. Riser and all associated parts are very well made and finished. Well done Vittorio!  I have posted a couple videos on Tradtalk facebook page as well as many photos.


----------



## w8lon

Shot reaction looks great in your video, well balanced barebow, rsarns!


----------



## Vittorio

rsarns said:


> I just received my Grey G1 Riser! I ordered it with both BB covers and BB weights with the intentions of using it in the NFAA Trad and USA Archery BB recurve classes. I put my Dryad ACS RC limbs (longs) on it and quickly installed a beiter plunger and AAE rest. With the installed BB internal weights and the Chrome steel cover this riser balances extremely well, the shot reaction is excellent with a slight jump forward and very little rock back. With a BB stab weight it will be perfect. I compare its shot reaction to that of my Best Zenit BB riser, which I have custom made 8.5 Oz weights and a BB 12 Oz weight. SO it balances and shot reaction is as good with less weight. I still need to set tiller and do some tuning but am really happy with it. Riser and all associated parts are very well made and finished. Well done Vittorio!  I have posted a couple videos on Tradtalk facebook page as well as many photos.


Glad to hear youy liked it. By the way, don't forget that BB weights can also be mounted upside-down for more front balance, and that by design the disk weights are on a vertical line that is behind the point of pressure on the grip, so lower ones will tilt the bow back more than upper ones ... They should be used to fine tune the balance and the torsion, not just all 6 inserted in, or at least this is the idea behind them ...


----------



## bobnikon

Very nice to have access to the designer for tuning tips.

Congrats rsarns on the new riser.

Thanks Vittorio for your contributions.


----------



## rsarns

Vittorio, Yesterday was just a throw it together and shoot it...  Good suggestions on the BB weights and the cover. I would have not thought of turning the cover upside down to try, this afternoon I will be doing more tuning and will try different combinations (there are a lot). Thanks!


----------



## rsarns

http://youtu.be/zo0ZP8N5Ry8 this is a Spig BB with both internal weights - shot reaction, rocks quite a bit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJWDKhhUI_0 GILLO G1 with internal weights and cover (turned over as per Vittorio's suggestion). Set tiller to zero, still have more tuning to go, and play with internal weights a bit, but so far really like the reaction on the shot. No stab or front BB weight.


----------



## arc2x4

I like it and am now considering ordering one from LAS when they get them in stock.

What does the cover really do, is it another balance weight, or just cosmetic? I kind of like the look of the riser without it with the weights exposed. Could I buy the blue riser with a matching cover instead of a gold colored one?

Thanks


----------



## Vittorio

arc2x4 said:


> I like it and am now considering ordering one from LAS when they get them in stock.
> 
> What does the cover really do, is it another balance weight, or just cosmetic? I kind of like the look of the riser without it with the weights exposed. Could I buy the blue riser with a matching cover instead of a gold colored one?
> 
> Thanks


All risers come with the Gold color cover only.
Different color covers are available as spare parts, ini 3 colors only: Purple, Green and Black (but Purple and Green are NOT the same color shade as corrsponding color risers)
So, the only one one color riser possible with an optional cover is the Black one. 
Idea behind the covers is that archers will personalize the covers on their bows with different color combinations. For instance, Blue riser with Purple or Black cover are both very nice; but also having a spare cover may be painted in any other color or having different signs on it... We also have plans for plastic 3D printed covers under development righ now. Think to I-phone covers, to follow our idea properly ... 

Bare bow covers are much different. 790 gr for the steel one and 270 gr for the aluminum gold one. They are real BB weights allowing 2 different balance option each. Then, bioth also have 3 x 1/4-20 threaded holes in front and you can screw on them any standard stab weight you have to fine tune the balance.


----------



## itbeso

rsarns said:


> http://youtu.be/zo0ZP8N5Ry8 this is a Spig BB with both internal weights - shot reaction, rocks quite a bit.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJWDKhhUI_0 GILLO G1 with internal weights and cover (turned over as per Vittorio's suggestion). Set tiller to zero, still have more tuning to go, and play with internal weights a bit, but so far really like the reaction on the shot. No stab or front BB weight.


Ren, can you overnite that riser to me to try out in Croatia?


----------



## rsarns

itbeso said:


> Ren, can you overnite that riser to me to try out in Croatia?


Ben if you want me to I will. PM me your address.  Just send it back when you get back as I am getting ready for our State FITA INdoor in November and of course Vegas.


----------



## Franklin7

I think you might have said before but when will the 27" risers be out? I saw ALT's website had them but was wondering when Lancaster will have it?


----------



## Vittorio

Franklin7 said:


> I think you might have said before but when will the 27" risers be out? I saw ALT's website had them but was wondering when Lancaster will have it?


27" G1 was scheduled by November, but now I don't think it will be available before year end, optimistically. We have switched resources to the G2 project, so may be they will be both presented at Nimes 2015. 
G2 will be a 25" forged riser, cheaper than the G1 but with less balancing options ...


----------



## limbwalker

Good idea. Much more market for a forged 25" riser than a machined 27" - no matter how badly some archers may want the 27.

Savvy businessmen, those Frangilli's are.


----------



## Jezza

Hi Vittorio,

Is there a manual available somewhere? I would like to start buying the accessories like plunger and arrow rest and I may need some dimensions so that i would be able to ensure length of plunger and rest is suitable for the arrows i am using ACG and carbon ones.

choice of plunger is beiter and rest is spiragelli m.t.r


----------



## Kumikaine

Will the G2 be lighter ?


----------



## Vittorio

Jezza said:


> Hi Vittorio,
> 
> Is there a manual available somewhere? I would like to start buying the accessories like plunger and arrow rest and I may need some dimensions so that i would be able to ensure length of plunger and rest is suitable for the arrows i am using ACG and carbon ones.
> 
> choice of plunger is beiter and rest is spiragelli m.t.r


Despite so many option available in theory, Beiter plunger are usually sold in two version covering almost all risers:

6523 for adhesive rests
6527 for wrap around rests

They should both be OK for the G1

Spigarelli rest is no probelm


----------



## Vittorio

Kumikaine said:


> Will the G2 be lighter ?


G2 is aimed to "advanced beginners" market, and to both Recurve and Bare bow archers . Will be lighter than G1, our target weigh for it is <1300 gr. I wil have idea of final real weigh in around 10 days ....


----------



## Kumikaine

Vittorio said:


> G2 is aimed to "advanced beginners" market, and to both Recurve and Bare bow archers . Will be lighter than G1, our target weigh for it is <1300 gr. I wil have idea of final real weigh in around 10 days ....


Nice!


----------



## Jezza

Vittorio said:


> Despite so many option available in theory, Beiter plunger are usually sold in two version covering almost all risers:
> 
> 6523 for adhesive rests
> 6527 for wrap around rests
> 
> They should both be OK for the G1
> 
> Spigarelli rest is no probelm


thanks and there goes my money! 

hope to see the riser soon!! the wait is killing me!


----------



## screemnjay

Saw one of these at the Range today. Purple. Gold Cover. The fit and finish was phenomenal. Pictures do not do these risers justice. Was crazy quiet with SF Elite Limbs in it. I'm nit picky like you wouldn't believe. This gets a Michelin 3 Star Rating. Simply Awesome.


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All
Following. Any up date.
Getting close to September 5 Lancaster shipping date. [ Later


----------



## williamskg6

Vittorio said:


> G2 is aimed to "advanced beginners" market, and to both Recurve and Bare bow archers . Will be lighter than G1, our target weigh for it is <1300 gr. I wil have idea of final real weigh in around 10 days ....


I can't wait to see photos of the G2 when they're ready. Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## Vittorio

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Following. Any up date.
> Getting close to September 5 Lancaster shipping date. [ Later


We are on schedule, so Lancaster should get its G1 in backorder on time ...


----------



## Unk Bond

Vittorio said:


> We are on schedule, so Lancaster should get its G1 in backorder on time ...


===================

Hello Vittorio and thanks.
Do have one more question. That do happen with new things coming out.:wink:

Lancaster's web site list The Gillo G1 riser colors as . Black--Blue--- Green on back order to ship September 5.

Ok they also list a Gillo G1 Red riser. With no comment.
" SO" smile. Would you have any input on the Red G1 riser production. Thanks [ Later


----------



## Unk Bond

Unk Bond said:


> ===================
> 
> Hello Vittorio and thanks.
> Do have one more question. That do happen with new things coming out.:wink:
> 
> Lancaster's web site list The Gillo G1 riser colors as . Black--Blue--- Green on back order to ship September 5.
> 
> Ok they also list a Gillo G1 Red riser. With no comment.
> " SO" smile. Would you have any input on the Red G1 riser production. Thanks [ Later


=============
Hello
My question must be to hard. :wink:


----------



## Vittorio

I answered your question already, but probaaly something went wrong in posting ...

All dealers decide what colors or versions to carry from stock and what can available be on special order only. Just call them and ask ..


----------



## Unk Bond

Vittorio said:


> I answered your question already, but probaaly something went wrong in posting ...
> 
> All dealers decide what colors or versions to carry from stock and what can available be on special order only. Just call them and ask ..


=============
Hello 
Thanks for your input reply.
I did call Lancaster. They had no Answer. 
That's the reason for my post question here.
And now since my call. They have now listed the riser as being on back order. With no for-cast date to receive. Again thanks. [ Later


----------



## Gryffin du Verd

Hi Vittorio -

I got my G1 yesterday and was able to shoot it today -- simply an outstanding riser, very well done!

I do have one question: I couldn't find the recommended range of brace heights in the manual. What do you suggest for shooting barebow (string walking) with 70" (178 cm) limbs? It'd be useful to know what you recommended for 68" (173 cm) and 66" (168 cm) as well. My W&W wanted between 22 and 24 cm, so I went with that, but was curious what was best.

Thanks!
Kilo


----------



## Vittorio

Gryffin du Verd said:


> Hi Vittorio -
> 
> I got my G1 yesterday and was able to shoot it today -- simply an outstanding riser, very well done!
> 
> I do have one question: I couldn't find the recommended range of brace heights in the manual. What do you suggest for shooting barebow (string walking) with 70" (178 cm) limbs? It'd be useful to know what you recommended for 68" (173 cm) and 66" (168 cm) as well. My W&W wanted between 22 and 24 cm, so I went with that, but was curious what was best.
> 
> Thanks!
> Kilo


Better brace depends as usual by the limbs/limbs angles (pre charge level) and riser. As riser is neutral (not deflex / not reflex - pure 25"), nothing changes if compared with same limbs on other neutral risers. 
As reference, my son is using 9 1/2 " brace with Fivics 70" FX1 limbs, and my daughter is using 8 1/2" with W&W 66" EX prime limbs, and same bh is using another boy in our club. So, theoretically 68" limbs should go to 9". Everything very standard ....


----------



## Vittorio

Italian Target Championships last weekend: G1 riser got the Gold in Qualification and the gold in the Finals with Michele, and the Silver in Mix team event with Michele and Carla.

Full results: http://www.ianseo.net/Details.php?toId=478









Carla's daughter Paola first podium at 2 moths and 1 day age ...


----------



## Vittorio




----------



## Harperman

Vittorio said:


> Better brace depends as usual by the limbs/limbs angles (pre charge level) and riser. As riser is neutral (not deflex / not reflex - pure 25"), nothing changes if compared with same limbs on other neutral risers.
> As reference, my son is using 9 1/2 " brace with Fivics 70" FX1 limbs, and my daughter is using 8 1/2" with W&W 66" EX prime limbs, and same bh is using another boy in our club. So, theoretically 68" limbs should go to 9". Everything very standard ....


Vittorio.......When You say that the riser is ''Neutral", what other OLY. riser would You be able to compare it to??...The Hoyt HPX, the Sky Advantage riser,,or something similar??.........Thanks in advance.....Jim


----------



## Vittorio

Harperman said:


> Vittorio.......When You say that the riser is ''Neutral", what other OLY. riser would You be able to compare it to??...The Hoyt HPX, the Sky Advantage riser,,or something similar??.........Thanks in advance.....Jim


As far as I now. Hoyt HPX, Sky Advantage, Bernardini Mito, D.A. Sintesy EX and Bernardini Luxor 27 (this one just a bit) are Reflex risers, Fiberbow 5.99, 6.3 and 5.3 are Deflex risers and all other risers in the market are neutral ...


----------



## limbwalker

Wouldn't "neutral" be straight? If you consider a "reflex" riser in a compound for example, the limb pockets are located ahead of the grip. A deflex riser has the limb pockets behind the grip (a la Hoyt TD-4 geometry). A true neutral riser would have the limb pockets in line with the grip. 

I think what you mean Vittorio is that this riser is consistent with the geometry of traditional Olympic recurve designs such as the Zenit, TD-4, Axis, etc.?


----------



## Vittorio

Yes John, your definition is correct. Same as compound bow. In recurve, the traditional (neutral) design is an arc (geometric) were pockets are "cut" on the arc in a point that average is over the pivot point and start bending in theory around that point (but never happens). If the limbs (pockets) are moved to the target direction from this axis the bow becomes reflex, if moved to the archer's side the bow become Deflex. But this is a convention only, as different angles of th epocket and differetn precharge levels can move the position of the bending, too, changing a lot the final stability and geometry of the strung bow. 
Advantages of Reflex geometry: some gain in speed as of the lower bow brace, needs lighter (weaker) arrows, and for manufacturers needs less material to make (specifically important for Aluminiuum riser) 
Disadvantages: more rotation unstability, makes arrows stiffer , increases basic poundage, low brace may be a problem for the bow arm of many 
Advantages of Deflex geometry: more rotation stability
Disadvantages of Deflex geometry: some loss in speed, needs stiffer (heavier) arrows, decreases basic poundage
Clearly, the original "neutral" geometry is just a reference to define a specific bow design that belongs to tradition. For instance, the Bernardini MITO had a double adjustemnt of the pockets, for poundage and position as well. So you were also able to change the level of Reflex of its geometry down to close to neutral. That riser has been the source of my real understanding of risers geometries ... (1991 ..). 

No one apart from Fiberbow makes a commercial Deflex risers, as all manufacturers point their sight to speed ... But going to speed (reflex) only you pay a lot in need heavier stabs /bow systems to keep everything stable, and this is clearly visible on shooting fields nowdays.


----------



## Harperman

limbwalker said:


> Wouldn't "neutral" be straight? If you consider a "reflex" riser in a compound for example, the limb pockets are located ahead of the grip. A deflex riser has the limb pockets behind the grip (a la Hoyt TD-4 geometry). A true neutral riser would have the limb pockets in line with the grip.
> 
> I think what you mean Vittorio is that this riser is consistent with the geometry of traditional Olympic recurve designs such as the Zenit, TD-4, Axis, etc.?


Thanks John!...Ya beat me to it............Jim


----------



## Sosius

Vittorio said:


> Italian Target Championships last weekend: G1 riser got the Gold in Qualification and the gold in the Finals with Michele, and the Silver in Mix team event with Michele and Carla.
> 
> Full results: http://www.ianseo.net/Details.php?toId=478
> 
> View attachment 2042045
> 
> 
> Carla's daughter Paola first podium at 2 moths and 1 day age ...


Wow, what a family! Congratulations to Grandpa, the kids, and the granddaughter!


----------



## MatthewBoss

Hello Vittorio

I recently received my G1 riser (LH) through Alternative Services (UK) - really a superb piece of kit. We did, however, experience some difficulty during the setup and limb alignment; When taking the limb bolt out a few turns to reduce poundage, the limb bolt was pinching the limb too tightly to remove the limb from the riser. I am using SF Elite 26 lbs 70 inch limbs. We had to settle for factory settings so that the limbs would go in and out with ease. My concern is that I cannot use the full range (2 turns in and 4 turns out, as per manual) of the limb bolts for tuning or poundage adjustment. We were just wondering if anyone else had experienced a similar issue?


----------



## Vittorio

There is a warning label inside the box telling not to tighten too much the side alignement grains, as the aligment plate is in Alu 7075 and machined very precisely, so an eccesive side pressure may bring to difficulties in extrating the limbs. 
Entirely remove the alignement grain, and check again the maximum excursion possible for the limbs bolts to see if this was the probelm, then re-insert the grains when the optimal poundage has bene reached and do not tighten the grains too much.
Anyhow, the maximum bolts excursion marked on the manual (+2 /- 4) is referred to the safety of the use of the limbs bolts, but as far as real tiller adjustement is concerned, may of course vary from limb to limb as the so called "ILF" standard is everything but a real standard .... 
I will anyhow look around for a pair of SF -Elite limbs to check possible excursion with them. Pls give me a couple of days.


----------



## Harperman

Vittorio said:


> There is a warning label inside the box telling not to tighten too much the side alignement grains, as the aligment plate is in Alu 7075 and machined very precisely, so an eccesive side pressure may bring to difficulties in extrating the limbs.
> Entirely remove the alignement grain, and check again the maximum excursion possible for the limbs bolts to see if this was the probelm, then re-insert the grains when the optimal poundage has bene reached and do not tighten the grains too much.
> Anyhow, the maximum bolts excursion marked on the manual (+2 /- 4) is referred to the safety of the use of the limbs bolts, but as far as real tiller adjustement is concerned, may of course vary from limb to limb as the so called "ILF" standard is everything but a real standard ....
> I will anyhow look around for a pair of SF -Elite limbs to check possible excursion with them. Pls give me a couple of days.


Vittorio..Now THAT is Customer Service!...I applaud Your efforts to sort this out......I mean, seriously, how many Archery equipment designers/Manufacturers can a Customer talk directly to, and they give advice and try to sort things out immediately??....Awesome!....Take care......Jim


----------



## DeadEye987

MatthewBoss,

Bottom Line Up Front - yes, I have been having difficulty with removing both Trad Tech (Samick) BF Extremes and Trad Tech Blackmax Extremes. 

We received a gun metal grey riser a couple of weeks ago from LAS and I've set it up for my wife to shoot barebow. Fit and finish were good, there was one small mark (appears to be an unsanded grind mark prior to painting on the back of the riser window) and one scratch/dent in the gold weight cover (looks like someone dropped an arrow point down on it).

During initial set up to get the bow on plane, I had to loosen the lateral alignment base set screw a full turn (vice the recommended 1/4 turn) and very carefully adjust the lateral alignment screws. I used 1/8 turn at a time. Despite the riser box sticker and manual saying that it can be done while strung, I only moved them while unstrung. Once the tiller was adjusted and the bow was on plane (measuring horizontal with a t-square from the flat sides to ther string [another great feature of the riser] and then verifying with a long stabilizer and beiter limb aligment clips), I found removing the limbs to be difficult. 

Just my opinion, but I believe there is a significant variance in today's ILF limb butts by different manufacturers so I'm not sure that this is a problem that Vittorio can resolve with the tight fit of the Gillo lateral alignment, the width of the Gillo limb pockets and the "swedge style -fixed head" tiller bolts. I see he shot Fivics limbs on his riser, I'd be interested if anyone else is experiencing the same issue with limbs from Win&Win, Border, MK, Hoyt, etc.

On a very positive note, my wife loves the riser - shooting with a medium Jager 2.0, 1/8" positive tiller and 8-3/4" brace (DL 26.25) and ~#33 otf, she has beein shooting Easton Nano 900s (232 gr) GREAT!!!

We are going to be changing her arrows and begin tuning for indoor spots soon.

Troy


----------



## MatthewBoss

Vittorio - thanks very much for the feedback - I will pass it on to my coach as well. 

Troy - thanks for that as well. I also went for the gun metal grey riser - looks even better in the flesh (as it were) than in the pictures. I'm getting used to the bow now (it was a big adjustment for me - this is my first purchased bow; until now I had been shooting club bows) and really enjoying it. I haven't replaced the 3D grip the riser shipped with. My bracing height is just over 9". 

Don't get me wrong - the bow is very much shootable, and I'm enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Jezza

DeadEye987 said:


> MatthewBoss,
> 
> Bottom Line Up Front - yes, I have been having difficulty with removing both Trad Tech (Samick) BF Extremes and Trad Tech Blackmax Extremes.
> 
> We received a gun metal grey riser a couple of weeks ago from LAS and I've set it up for my wife to shoot barebow. Fit and finish were good, there was one small mark (appears to be an unsanded grind mark prior to painting on the back of the riser window) and one scratch/dent in the gold weight cover (looks like someone dropped an arrow point down on it).
> 
> During initial set up to get the bow on plane, I had to loosen the lateral alignment base set screw a full turn (vice the recommended 1/4 turn) and very carefully adjust the lateral alignment screws. I used 1/8 turn at a time. Despite the riser box sticker and manual saying that it can be done while strung, I only moved them while unstrung. Once the tiller was adjusted and the bow was on plane (measuring horizontal with a t-square from the flat sides to ther string [another great feature of the riser] and then verifying with a long stabilizer and beiter limb aligment clips), I found removing the limbs to be difficult.
> 
> Just my opinion, but I believe there is a significant variance in today's ILF limb butts by different manufacturers so I'm not sure that this is a problem that Vittorio can resolve with the tight fit of the Gillo lateral alignment, the width of the Gillo limb pockets and the "swedge style -fixed head" tiller bolts. I see he shot Fivics limbs on his riser, I'd be interested if anyone else is experiencing the same issue with limbs from Win&Win, Border, MK, Hoyt, etc.
> 
> On a very positive note, my wife loves the riser - shooting with a medium Jager 2.0, 1/8" positive tiller and 8-3/4" brace (DL 26.25) and ~#33 otf, she has beein shooting Easton Nano 900s (232 gr) GREAT!!!
> 
> We are going to be changing her arrows and begin tuning for indoor spots soon.
> 
> Troy


I have the grey gillo with hex 6 bb2 limbs on. haven't done any lateral adjustments yet. but fitting the limbs in were snug but no excessively tight. 


out of the box, my gold plate cover had a small paint chip there as well. there were other minor finishing flaws in the riser but nothing that will spoil my day .


----------



## limbwalker

> I also went for the gun metal grey riser - looks even better in the flesh (as it were) than in the pictures.


Absolutely it does. I made the same choice and am very glad I did. What a great looking riser.


----------



## rsarns

My first GILLO was gun Metal and love it, my backup riser I ordered in blue. WOW, its amazing.


----------



## arc2x4

A previous poster mentions "paint" as the finish on his, I thought all of the Gillo risers were andodized?
Also the Lancaster site seems to show the risers with a yellow grip, is that waht would come with a green riser?

Thanks


----------



## jmvargas

rsarns said:


> My first GILLO was gun Metal and love it, my backup riser I ordered in blue. WOW, its amazing.


..just noticing right now that the top half looks just like my old elans!!


----------



## limbwalker

jmvargas said:


> ..just noticing right now that the top half looks just like my old elans!!


But with limb alignment.


----------



## Vittorio

The Yellow fluo 3D printed grip was born as a temporary solution as the wood carver that had to make the grips was facing problems in duplicting the wanted shape correctly. But too many people said they liked it, so we went on with this solution, using more 3D printers to get enough grips for firs production batch. Just as reference, it takes 2 hours and 42 minutes to make one done. The second production batch, due for shipment at the end of Ocotber, will also have the yellow fluo grip on it. But in the mean time we have made some few pieces with different plastic colors, that include:
- Fluo Green
- Translucent White (it becomes greenish in the dark!)
- Red 
- Black 
- Purple
They are available as spare parts only, and of course in theory we can make many other colors, just depending from the PLA filament colors we can get. Not really an option, of course.









Still to decide if the 27" wil have the Yellow grip or most probably the white translucent one 

And the wooden grip?
It is finally under making by the carver that makes the Gillo Ball grips, so we are now almost sure we will get something very similar to the shape of the 3D printed one. But not before end of October .


----------



## grantmac

limbwalker said:


> But with limb alignment.


That it doesn't need


----------



## Vittorio

jmvargas said:


> ..just noticing right now that the top half looks just like my old elans!!


Great cooks know thay can't invent anything new, just try to make existing dishes tasting better..... :wink:


----------



## traditionalrj

Mine is on the way and should be here friday with the stainless cover. Can't wait.


----------



## limbwalker

BTW, those 3-D plastic grips are legit. Fantastic shape that should work for 90% of archers with normal sized hands.


----------



## Eugene Sung

Vittorio!

Stop delaying your shipments to Lancaster! They promised delivery of October 7th but now they say they haven't received anything yet and just changed the status of my order of the weight system/barebow weight to "backorder"


----------



## williamskg6

Eugene Sung said:


> Vittorio!
> 
> Stop delaying your shipments to Lancaster! They promised delivery of October 7th but now they say they haven't received anything yet and just changed the status of my order of the weight system/barebow weight to "backorder"


Don't forget - shipments can be held up in customs too, and sometimes the delays can be substantial - tax dollars hard at work, you know. It may not be Vittorio. Also, Lancaster's online stock system is notoriously inaccurate. In stock might not actually be, and vice-versa. The pattern of setting estimated dates and then revising over and over has been going on for years. That's why I ended up with a used Win&Win sight instead of a Shibuya Dual Click. A guy can only wait so many months for that shipment that's due next week to arrive.

-Kent W.


----------



## Eugene Sung

I only jest =), Lancaster did personally promise that date so I actually just blame them.


----------



## Franklin7

Would the white grip get dirty? I haven't noticed my grip on my current bow get dirt but my finger sling I have to clean because the white gets dirty. I know I am way better than most people at getting things dirty :embara:but that would be my fear with a white grip. But I guess it would probably wipe down if it is plastic but don't know and thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## Vittorio

Eugene Sung said:


> Vittorio!
> 
> Stop delaying your shipments to Lancaster! They promised delivery of October 7th but now they say they haven't received anything yet and just changed the status of my order of the weight system/barebow weight to "backorder"


A good quantity of G1 accessories is going to be shipped out to USA on Monday, pls be patient for some days more ...


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer

Vitoria,

You eluded in a previous post, but it is not clear to me. Does the Gillo 25" come with a standard grip? If so, what color and what profile (low,med,high)?

Thank you


----------



## Eugene Sung

Medium profiled plastic yellow grip


----------



## limbwalker

Eugene Sung said:


> Medium profiled plastic yellow grip


Of an excellent shape and size I might add. I was very impressed with it.


----------



## TER

Speaking as an archery customer... I haven't yet ordered a G1, but I'm 100% certain I will be buying one before the end of the year... but I'm a little disconcerted by not knowing if I will receive a wood grip or some wildly colored fluorescent grip. Just some feedback on what some customers think about... I really like to know exactly what I'm supposed to be getting when I place an order.


----------



## grantmac

I'd like to know if I could get one without any grip at all?

-Grant


----------



## Vittorio

Vittorio said:


> The Yellow fluo 3D printed grip was born as a temporary solution as the wood carver that had to make the grips was facing problems in duplicting the wanted shape correctly. But too many people said they liked it, so we went on with this solution, using more 3D printers to get enough grips for firs production batch. Just as reference, it takes 2 hours and 42 minutes to make one done. The second production batch, due for shipment at the end of Ocotber, will also have the yellow fluo grip on it. But in the mean time we have made some few pieces with different plastic colors, that include:
> - Fluo Green
> - Translucent White (it becomes greenish in the dark!)
> - Red
> - Black
> - Purple
> They are available as spare parts only, and of course in theory we can make many other colors, just depending from the PLA filament colors we can get. Not really an option, of course.
> 
> View attachment 2050258
> 
> 
> Still to decide if the 27" wil have the Yellow grip or most probably the white translucent one
> 
> And the wooden grip?
> It is finally under making by the carver that makes the Gillo Ball grips, so we are now almost sure we will get something very similar to the shape of the 3D printed one. But not before end of October .



My previous post was supposed to clear any doubt about grips, but let's make it simple and final:

- G1 25 ----> Medium Yellow Fluo grip
- G1 27 ----> Medium Yellow Fluo Grip 

All other Medium grips are or will be sold as optional accessories, including the White Translucent and the Wood one.
High profile grip is available in Yellow Fluo only 

Do not forget that if you don't like the color of the Yellow Fluo plastic grip, you can also easily paint it. I will post some examples soon.
Same if you don't like the color of the covers: just paint them or decorate them as you like, as they are available as spare parts, too.


----------



## Gryffin du Verd

Let me also add that the Best Zenit Jager 2.0 grip also fits fine. You do need to be careful to tighten the screws good, so it's not a 100% perfect fit, but it is about 98% perfect. I may at some point put some epoxy putty inside, but it would be such a tiny amount it hasn't really been worth messing with. I've used the Jager 2.0 on my W&W for years, so it was natural to want to stay with it. 

Kilo


----------



## Unk Bond

Gryffin du Verd said:


> Let me also add that the Best Zenit Jager 2.0 grip also fits fine. You do need to be careful to tighten the screws good, so it's not a 100% perfect fit, but it is about 98% perfect. I may at some point put some epoxy putty inside, but it would be such a tiny amount it hasn't really been worth messing with. I've used the Jager 2.0 on my W&W for years, so it was natural to want to stay with it.
> 
> Kilo


===============Off topic
Hello
I use thin Velcro on one side of the riser. To take up a loose bow grip.[ Later


----------



## jmvargas

...it's good..or not..that i'm no longer that active in my shooting nor in ordering new stuff as i'm very very tempted to get one of these--in my favorite black!!--just to have one to look at!!!he he he!!


----------



## itbeso

Igm!!!!


----------



## limbwalker

Ben is that an "I've got mine!" ? If so, good for you. I still can't find a thing wrong with mine in the barebow configuration. It simply shoots great!


----------



## itbeso

limbwalker said:


> Ben is that an "I've got mine!" ? If so, good for you. I still can't find a thing wrong with mine in the barebow configuration. It simply shoots great!


John, Yes, It was waiting when I got back from the Huntsman World senior games. I'm going to try it out today.


----------



## limbwalker

Cool. I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## Hascl

Are there any pictures available of the different grips (Medium 3D, High 3D, wood and ball grip) from the side, so you can better see their profile?


----------



## Vittorio

Hascl said:


> Are there any pictures available of the different grips (Medium 3D, High 3D, wood and ball grip) from the side, so you can better see their profile?


It took some time, but here it is:


----------



## Kangasniemi

Great looking riser, and I look forward to putting in my order soon!

Three questions:

- You mentioned that Michele had some dampers on his bow in Poland? Did you have photos of that, just of out curiosity?
- How snugly will the bow fit through the 12.2cm ring with weights added to the front of the steel BB cover? It looks quite chunky around the thicker bit, so just curious to know how much weight you'd realistically be able to add and still be within the rules.
- Lastly, and perhaps more importantly, I've been told that I can't order the LH in Orange? Alt Services list it in Orange, but not sure whether that's just them applying all colours for RH and LH. Other suppliers don't list them in LH Orange at all...


Thanks for your great work on making these bows happen!


----------



## Artemis1440

Hello Vittorio. Where can I buy a medium wood handle and a colored cover plate? Lancaster doesn't have them listed as separate accessories.


----------



## bobnikon

Did you call Lancaster. Often they can get stuff they don't have listed on their site.

Cheers


----------



## Vittorio

To complicate our life more, we have added Pink, Turquoise and Yellow to the G1-25-RH range of colors... Limited quantities only...









So, situation for available colors is as follow:

-G1-25-RH ---> Black, Grey, Blue, Red, Purple, Orange, Green, Turquoise, Pink, Yellow
-G1-25-RH-Special edition-----> Gold (not for sales in immediate future)
-G1-25-LH ---->Black, Grey, Blue, Red
-G1-27-RH---->Black, Grey, Blue


----------



## Mika Savola

"-G1-25-RH-Special edition-----> Gold (not for sales in immediate future)"

PLEASE...


----------



## Vittorio

Mika Savola said:


> "-G1-25-RH-Special edition-----> Gold (not for sales in immediate future)"
> 
> PLEASE...


It is just an excercise to make the G1 more "GOLD" for display purpose . May be final pictures in a couple of weeks.. We are preparing 2 of them only aimed to Nimes 2015 Tournament (booth)


----------



## John_K

Vittorio - Have you considered a finish identical to that lovely shiny gunmetal finish the Best Zenit came in all those years ago?


----------



## DarkMuppet

Why are there only 4 available colours for left handed, will us lefties get a chance to get a purple or green?


----------



## ceallred

Same question but I was hoping for orange


----------



## Vittorio

The simple reason why we can not make all 25" RH colors for LH, too, is because the market demand and therefore the production quantity for LH risers is 1/10 or less than the quantitiy for RH risers. Considering minimum quantitiy for anodizing, even 4 colors for LH version are already difficult to manage. For the same reason, 27" RH will be in 3 colors only, at the beginning. If you then consider that around 60% of the total demand is for Black, Grey and Blue colors, you will clearly see the problem, from manufacturing point of view and from dealers point of view, too.


----------



## Vittorio

John_K said:


> Vittorio - Have you considered a finish identical to that lovely shiny gunmetal finish the Best Zenit came in all those years ago?


Our Grey Color is just slightly lighter than the Zenit Gun Metal Grey one, but more shiny...


----------



## pencarrow

Would, custom one-off orders, be an option ? At more $$$$$$, for sure.
Cheers
Fritz


----------



## bobnikon

Vittorio,

I am probably missing something, I often do, but what precludes a left handed riser being anodyzed with a batch of righties?

Cheers


----------



## Vittorio

bobnikon said:


> Vittorio,
> 
> I am probably missing something, I often do, but what precludes a left handed riser being anodyzed with a batch of righties?
> 
> Cheers


It does not work as you imagine.. RH and LH are different productions made at different times, and everyhing from polishing to anodizing to assembly is planned in advance. So only way to get colors not planned before is to keep a stock of polished LH risers (with obsidation problems rising), just waiting for a special order of one specific color, than wait for an anodizing lot of same colorin RH to add the LH to it, or to anodize the single riser on customer order. I had already a similar experience with the Aladin, that was anodized on customer ordered specific color, but that riser was priced close to 900 Euro to customers in 2008, not 399.00 like the G1 now ...


----------



## bobnikon

Vittorio said:


> It does not work as you imagine.. RH and LH are different productions made at different times, and everyhing from polishing to anodizing to assembly is planned in advance. So only way to get colors not planned before is to keep a stock of polished LH risers (with obsidation problems rising), just waiting for a special order of one specific color, than wait for an anodizing lot of same colorin RH to add the LH to it, or to anodize the single riser on customer order. I had already a similar experience with the Aladin, that was anodized on customer ordered specific color, but that riser was priced close to 900 Euro to customers in 2008, not 399.00 like the G1 now ...


And that was what I had missed. One of many reasons you are the business man, and I am the consumer.

cheers and thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Franklin7

Has anyone found a website that carries other Gillo products like the backpack? I know that alternatives has it but it costs more than the backpack does just to ship it ($80 to ship) I called lancaster and they said that they couldn't special order it. . Also might be interested in some other stuff. But I couldn't find anyone else that carried Gillo products.
Thanks!


----------



## limbwalker

Vittorio said:


> Our Grey Color is just slightly lighter than the Zenit Gun Metal Grey one, but more shiny...


It is absolutely my favorite grey anodized riser color that I've ever seen. It's nothing short of beautiful. I receive compliments on it every time I use it in public.


----------



## John_K

limbwalker said:


> It is absolutely my favorite grey anodized riser color that I've ever seen. It's nothing short of beautiful. I receive compliments on it every time I use it in public.


I wonder if we're talking about the same colour. I think it was in late 99 or early 2000 that I saw a Zenit (well, it was badged as a Border Talisman) with a gorgeous gun metal finish that seemed almost chrome-like, but darker and with a hint of gold in it. Hard to capture in a photograph, let alone describe. I've seen grey Zenits since, but nothing in quite that colour.

Anyway, a nearby archery shop carries the Gillo. Hopefully I'll get to see it next time I visit


----------



## Vittorio

John_K said:


> I wonder if we're talking about the same colour. I think it was in late 99 or early 2000 that I saw a Zenit (well, it was badged as a Border Talisman) with a gorgeous gun metal finish that seemed almost chrome-like, but darker and with a hint of gold in it. Hard to capture in a photograph, let alone describe. I've seen grey Zenits since, but nothing in quite that colour.
> 
> Anyway, a nearby archery shop carries the Gillo. Hopefully I'll get to see it next time I visit


I remeber the color you are mentioning. It was not anodized, but made by kind of special film deposed on the aluminium surface. Not really Grey, not really Black, not really Brown, with a kind of Gold content. Impossible to describe and even to take pictures of it. Very few have been made in that finishing in 2000, probably some went to Border under the Talisman name. I remember Best stopped making it quite soon as they could get any more same finishing from the supplier. I think that baeutiful color is gone, forever.


----------



## John_K

That's a shame, but I'm sure the colours of the Gillo are stunning. I look forwards to seeing them in person one day


----------



## Zarrow

Has anyone tried the MK Korea limbs with the Gillo? Limb won't slide all the way in to the limb pocket. Do I need to adjust the dovetail plate? Ended up using the borders, however, I still had to apply a little bit of pressure to get them in. Limb butts are fairly identical on both brands. This whole process is almost effortless with my other risers. 
Thanks.


----------



## Vittorio

Zarrow said:


> Has anyone tried the MK Korea limbs with the Gillo? Limb won't slide all the way in to the limb pocket. Do I need to adjust the dovetail plate? Ended up using the borders, however, I still had to apply a little bit of pressure to get them in. Limb butts are fairly identical on both brands. This whole process is almost effortless with my other risers.
> Thanks.


Loose a bit side grains on one side only and check if the problem disappears. Dovetail alignement plate may block limbs dovetail because of the side grains tighten too much.


----------



## Vittorio

Here the 3 new colors, Pink, Turquoise and Yellow









Opinions are quite different... in my club, Carla has choosen Yellow, Stefania Pink and Elisa Turquoise ...


----------



## Mika Savola

Yellow... almost gold... (sigh)


----------



## Unk Bond

Turquoise but like Red :wink:


----------



## Truckee

Well, was excited to receive my new LH Black Gillo riser from Lancaster today. Limbs (W&W EX Primes) were a little hard to get in but I loosened the side screws and got them in. Set brace height, alignment was spot on but... When I went to screw in my Beiter I found that there were no threads in in the front or rear plunger holes. Bummer. The riser is very, very nice and I still want to shoot one. Vittorio, do you know when the next batch of lefties will be shipping? Anybody think I should take it to a machine shop and have threads cut? Seems risky and my first inclination is to return it for a new one. Ideas?


----------



## doggydog

They forgot to tap the plunger holes huh? I am a machinist and tapping is really simple(just did 6 holes in a plate for a custom tab I made less than an hour ago). Just get a 5/16-24 tap from your local hardware store. Use some oil on the tap, thread it in a little then go back a little to break off the little bit of aluminum you just cut out. Thread in a little more, then back it out. Try to keep it in straight, the taper on the tap will do most of the aligning for you. Watch some youtube videos on tapping to get a clear visual explanation.

Enjoy your new riser. I want to get a 27" G1, so nice.


----------



## Bigjono

Send it back, you might void warranty if you tap it yourself. I guess QC was not on the ball that day, it happens.


----------



## Vittorio

Truckee said:


> Well, was excited to receive my new LH Black Gillo riser from Lancaster today. Limbs (W&W EX Primes) were a little hard to get in but I loosened the side screws and got them in. Set brace height, alignment was spot on but... When I went to screw in my Beiter I found that there were no threads in in the front or rear plunger holes. Bummer. The riser is very, very nice and I still want to shoot one. Vittorio, do you know when the next batch of lefties will be shipping? Anybody think I should take it to a machine shop and have threads cut? Seems risky and my first inclination is to return it for a new one. Ideas?


Apologize fro this, it should not happen but unfortunately is. Tapping the holes is not a big trouble if done by a machine shop, But I suggest you to contact Lancaster first to decide about it.


----------



## limbwalker

You can either send it back to Lancasters, or just tap the holes yourself or have a machine shop do it for you. No biggie. I've learned some machine shops won't touch a riser as soon as they learn it's part of a "bow" though. 

I've tapped probably hundreds of holes and it's not hard to do if you have the correct tap and take your time. I wouldn't hesitate to tap those holes myself, but then, I've done a bunch and that may not be the item you want to learn on. ha, ha.


----------



## Truckee

Thanks for all the replies. [email protected] is next day shipping both ways to and from their facility to have it tapped. Great support from both LAS and Vittorio.


----------



## TwentySix

What about the 25" forged model - release date? Price? Any sneak peek?


----------



## Vittorio

TwentySix said:


> What about the 25" forged model - release date? Price? Any sneak peek?


Preliminary spec:
"GILLO Gold Medal" G2 forged riser:
25" only, RH only
Anodized colors: Black, Grey, Purple, Blue only 
Tentative weight: 1250 gr
3 front 5/16 stabs holes
Limbsa alignement system similar to G1
Lower structure similar to G1 (6 disks compartments under cover) 
Will accept G1 BB covers and Grips
Target retail price in Europe <300 Euro
Expected on or before April, 10, 2015
Prototypes pictures before the end of the year ..

Of course, everything mentioned above may still change a bit ...


----------



## TwentySix

Send me a grey one 



Vittorio said:


> Preliminary spec:
> "GILLO Gold Medal" G2 forged riser:
> 25" only, RH only
> Anodized colors: Black, Grey, Purple, Blue only
> Tentative weight: 1250 gr
> 3 front 5/16 stabs holes
> Limbsa alignement system similar to G1
> Lower structure similar to G1 (6 disks compartments under cover)
> Will accept G1 BB covers and Grips
> Target retail price in Europe <300 Euro
> Expected on or before April, 10, 2015
> Prototypes pictures before the end of the year ..
> 
> Of course, everything mentioned above may still change a bit ...


----------



## Vittorio

Proud to inform that Eleonora Strobbe, one of the top if not the number 1 Bare Bow lady in the World, has used for the firt time the G1 in an 18 mt indoor official competition in Italy this weekend, scoring 539 points (40 cm regular face) over 60 arrows.


----------



## Vittorio

Our new baby is on sale in Italy from today !


----------



## Artemis1440

I shot a personal best with my new G1 riser in Bangkok at the World Indoor Cup. I love it!


----------



## limbwalker

Nicely done Laura. You have excellent taste in risers!


----------



## Vittorio

This is the 27" G1 in the final production version, already shipping.
Pls note that yhis one only has the wooden grip as standard...


----------



## John_K

Vittorio, what's the geometry of the G1 like? Is it more deflexed or more reflexed than the geometry Hoyt used to follow? And how does the 27in compare to the geometry of the Luxor?

Thanks


----------



## Vittorio

John_K said:


> Vittorio, what's the geometry of the G1 like? Is it more deflexed or more reflexed than the geometry Hoyt used to follow? And how does the 27in compare to the geometry of the Luxor?
> Thanks


G1 25" geometry
--------------------------
Same as Best Zenit in terms of angles and deflex, but slightly different in weight and weight distribution

G2 25" geometry 
------------------------
Same as G1, but different in total weight and weight distribution

G1 27" geometry
---------------------
I have developed the Luxor 27", first 27" riser to hit the market, and its geometry was quite successfull, so I have exactly replicatd it in terms of angles, deflex grade and asymmtric pivot point (1/2 inch over the geometric center), but mass and mass distribution is of course different from Luxor 27". 

I have no idea about present geometries of Hoyt risers, as they ave changed them so much and so fast in the recent years. For instance, their idea on the Formula risers to move the fulcrum of the limbs down from the extremity of the riser to the dovetail bolt center has surely changed the working geometry of these risers, but again I have no idea if they have done or going to do the same on ILF risers they make, too. We are a very small start up company and we don't make limbs, so we are fully dedicated to the ILF limbs market, therefore using traditional or well tested geometries to make our risers compatible to all existing ILF limbs from any manufacturer.


----------



## John_K

Thanks Vittorio, much appreciated


----------



## Vittorio

We are working hard to finish G2 prorotypes to be shown during Nimes exibition next week ...









Preliminary:
- 25" only
- RH only 
- Forged (prototypes are milled) 
- Grip same as G1
- Alignment system same as G1
- Weight system same as G1, but no lower cover
- Lighter than G1 
- Cheaper than G1


----------



## limbwalker

Vittorio said:


> We are working hard to finish G2 prorotypes to be shown during Nimes exibition next week ...
> 
> View attachment 2134381
> 
> 
> Preliminary:
> - 25" only
> - RH only
> - Forged (prototypes are milled)
> - Grip same as G1
> - Alignment system same as G1
> - Weight system same as G1, but no lower cover
> - Lighter than G1
> - Cheaper than G1


I'd call that a winning combination.


----------



## rsarns

Shot a personal best in the Washington State vegas target indoor championship in the NFAA Trad (similar to bb recurve).division with a 270/300, this also blew away the state record. Love this riser!


----------



## Hascl

Where can I find or can you post a pictures of all the different colours available side by side?


----------



## TER

Hascl said:


> Where can I find or can you post a pictures of all the different colours available side by side?


Yes, these pictures are in this thread. Just look through this thread and you will find them.


----------



## Artemis1440

Another personal best shot with my new Gillo G1.


----------



## midwayarcherywi

Congratulations! Keep it going.


----------



## Stone Bridge

Laura, excellent shooting. Superb, really.


----------



## Black46

Way to go Laura!


----------



## Vittorio




----------



## Sosius

Sweet chromed riser. I remember that Laura had her PSE chromed as well. Congratulations to Laura for the highest USA women's recurve score at Nimes.


----------



## Vittorio

Pleasd to inform that that we have decided to go on for the G1 27" LH version. Small quantity will be available around early May


----------



## Vittorio

Pleased to inform that we have added the Gold color to the new G1-L-25 version 

G1-L-25 version differs from G1-25 standard version for:
- Limbs bolts Titanium Nitride Gold color plated instead of Chrome color electroplated
- Wooden grip instead of Plastic Yellow Fluo 3D grip for RH model
- White Translucent plastic grip instead of Yellow fluo grip for LH model
- RS-03 Yellow soft sleeve included

Theoretically, all standard colors are available in this version, but in very limited quantity each.
New Color exclusive to this version is the GOLD color, same as used by Michele Frangilli


----------



## DarkMuppet

Vittorio said:


> Pleased to inform that we have added the Gold color to the new G1-L-25 version
> 
> G1-L-25 version differs from G1-25 standard version for:
> - Limbs bolts Titanium Nitride Gold color plated instead of Chrome color electroplated
> - Wooden grip instead of Plastic Yellow Fluo 3D grip for RH model
> - White Translucent plastic grip instead of Yellow fluo grip for LH model
> - RS-03 Yellow soft sleeve included
> 
> Theoretically, all standard colors are available in this version, but in very limited quantity each.
> New Color exclusive to this version is the GOLD color, same as used by Michele Frangilli


Sounds awesome! Will this be available to order and buy through a regular archery shop or do we need to do it through you ?


----------



## gster123

Got a G1 and I have to say it's an awesome riser. Solid, versatile, accurate and beautiful to shoot. I really didn't think adjusting the weight disks in the riser would make such a difference in shot reaction but it does and let's you really tune the bow reaction. 

P.S - Shooting Olympic


----------



## Artemis1440

gster123 said:


> Got a G1 and I have to say it's an awesome riser. Solid, versatile, accurate and beautiful to shoot. I really didn't think adjusting the weight disks in the riser would make such a difference in shot reaction but it does and let's you really tune the bow reaction.
> 
> P.S - Shooting Olympic


And don't you love the handle? My hand just slides into the correct spot for every shot. I think the handle improved my shot more than any other part of the riser. I am an aimer and I love the solid feel. I have all three weights in place. It settles in better than any riser I've ever shot.


----------



## Truckee

Artemis1440 said:


> And don't you love the handle? My hand just slides into the correct spot for every shot. I think the handle improved my shot more than any other part of the riser. I am an aimer and I love the solid feel. I have all three weights in place. It settles in better than any riser I've ever shot.


+1 on grip. Love it.


----------



## limbwalker

The grip is great for smaller and medium hands. In other words, it will fit 90% of archers perfectly. Gorillas like me need another option. I'm actually shooting my 27" Gillo (set up for barebow) straight off the riser.


----------



## Truckee

Small hands, that's me.


----------



## gster123

Took me a bit to get used to the grip, I've got massive hands. But I've found a sweet spot that gives me a more consistent position using the standard grip. Love it.

When I was last shooting it put of 100 arrows or so at 70 I think I had 3 X 6s and about 4 X 7s rest were 8+.

Honestly the best part it how easy the thing holds and how perfectly you can get the reaction tuned, more so than adjusting vbar and long rod weights. Superb bit of kit and gets envious glances.


----------



## Vittorio

G1 25" RH Gold color now available in L version only (wooden grip and Gold color titanium plated bolts)


----------



## fizzer

Hi Vittorio ,is it possible to order the G! riser with the same color weight cover as the riser?


----------



## GBUSA

Vittorio said:


> G1 25" RH Gold color now available in L version only (wooden grip and Gold color titanium plated bolts)
> 
> View attachment 2170492




Looks awesome!!


----------



## Vittorio

fizzer said:


> Hi Vittorio ,is it possible to order the G! riser with the same color weight cover as the riser?


Risers are all shipped with the Gold color cover only. 

There are 3 different Aluminium color anodized covers available as spare parts: Black, Purple and Green. Black is ... Black, Green and Purple are slightly different form corresponding riser colors. 

Original idea was to offer them as colors contrasting to the risers color, not to offer same colors as risers. 

We are also already making at sample level 3D printed covers with colors same as those available for grips and cliker plates. 

So what you really can do on your riser is to get same color for Grip, Clicker plate and (soon) Cover, all made by 3D printed plastic. Can grant that Grey riser with translucent White grip, cliker plate and cover is a very nice soft combination, for instance, while Grey riser with new Blue Grip, cliker plate and cover is a little bit more "aggressive". Will post pictures of these solutions asap.


----------



## Vittorio

Picture below has been taken in Nimes in January. You can se many of the color combinations on risers, including the Blue and the White covers.


----------



## Astroguy

Are wood grips offered in left hand? I would be happy with any of the basic 3 riser colors. The yellow grip might not be accepted in the USA. Black would be ok.


----------



## granite14

Astroguy said:


> The yellow grip might not be accepted in the USA.


By who? It only matters if you like it. I dig the yellow grip. Mine is on a red riser.


----------



## fizzer

Vittorio said:


> Risers are all shipped with the Gold color cover only.
> 
> There are 3 different Aluminium color anodized covers available as spare parts: Black, Purple and Green. Black is ... Black, Green and Purple are slightly different form corresponding riser colors.
> 
> Original idea was to offer them as colors contrasting to the risers color, not to offer same colors as risers.
> 
> We are also already making at sample level 3D printed covers with colors same as those available for grips and cliker plates.
> 
> So what you really can do on your riser is to get same color for Grip, Clicker plate and (soon) Cover, all made by 3D printed plastic. Can grant that Grey riser with translucent White grip, cliker plate and cover is a very nice soft combination, for instance, while Grey riser with new Blue Grip, cliker plate and cover is a little bit more "aggressive". Will post pictures of these solutions asap.


Thanks Vittorio,now that I look at it the risers do look better with the contrast colors and would also look great with the matching gillo stabilizer set.


----------



## Vittorio

Eleonora Strobbe, former World Field BB Champion, has won has her first ever 3D competition last Sunday....


----------



## vlesiv

A big question to Vittorio: 

So, I finally got my Gillo G1. Initially, a month ago, I needed new stabilizers and started looking for good ones and that's when Vittorio was posting a lot of photos in facebook with pros using GS6 stabilizers. I ordered it for myself and was very-very happy with how they look like

Then, I went all mad with Gillo and ordered bunch of other Gillo stuff. While deciding on a riser color - I was choosing between Turquoise and Orange. Both look good and I almost ordered Turquoise, but another guy posted a real photo in classified and that color looked kind of soft and not deep, so, I went with G1 Orange

There are a lot of photos on Gillo Gold Medal facebook page with Michaelle shooting G1 orange - like: 
https://www.facebook.com/gillogoldm....1428176191./1444819419126966/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/gillogoldm....1428176191./1442012406074334/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/gillogoldm....1428176191./1438652419743666/?type=3&theater








Great color, I like it way better than just red or any other. 

However, I have just received my riser today and the Orange color I received looks just not quite like the official photos (completely not like official photos).... More like Bronze, not orange. ;'-(((( 
I can't express my disappointment now - especially after all those great stabilizers, weights, a quiver... I've looked thru all the photos - and really wanted that orange that was shown. Nothing is wrong with the riser itself, it is a great quality product - but I believe that colors just got messed up.... 

*Vittorio *- what happened with that great color that is posted on facebook? Or is there a mistake with my order and I have received just a wrong, not orange, riser?


----------



## Vittorio

In reality the first Orange version was complained by many to be "not Orange, but Reddish", so we went to a lighter Orange in more recent production lot. It is really difficult to keep exactly same color lot after lot, but is even more difficult to make everyone happy about the exact shade of each color. Sorry if this new Orange is not what you expected, but is definitely Orange, not Bronze. Bronze color has been temprarily dropped from the line


----------



## vlesiv

For buyers: I have listed my Gillo G1 for sale. Will accept reasonable offers.

Here is a link to classified 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2452210


----------



## vlesiv

I'm very satisfied with US Gillo dealer, by the way - Denver Archery - they are listed as official dealer on Gillo website. Mike helped me to get my riser initially and help me with this coloring issue. Thank you, Mike and I highly recommend this dealer. 

*Vittorio *would it be possible to post real-life photos of risers when something gets changed (like this case with orange color) - it will really help setting up the right expectations. Small changes in shades are expected and understood, but in my case it is kind of a big change from reddish to gold orange (it really looks like a completely diff color). The new orange color looks great as well (you can see it in my add I posted above) but something I was really not expecting and prepared for  

Also - below is a response from Gillo Gold Medal facebook page - hope it will be useful for other archers as well to understand painting approach better 

"Color shades of risers may change during time for many different reasons, from changes in anodizing process to our decision. Orange original samples (the one Michele was originally during italian championships in September last year) were considered too much "Red" by all dealers, so color was change a more "Orange light" one. For instance, today other colors that look different from pictures around are Blue (more Azure than the one in the picture with Eleonora Strobbe), Green (lighter), Red (different shade) , Grey (less Grey, more "Metal" looking"). 
Describing colors by words and taking pictures of them, as well as keeping track of all variations may exist at the same time from different distributors, depending form their stock age, is clearly impossible. This is usually not a problem for those buying risers in the shops, as they can see what they are buying, and from the internet dealers as well, as usually they are happy for what they get. From our side, we try to follow suggestions of customers and dealers in changes as well as our taste, to give the best updated finishing to our risers. We will reconsider again the shade of our Orange risers (as we are already doing for the Green ones, tah are those were customers expect hundreds of different Green colors)) also based on you opinion, but all Orange risers we have now are exactly same as the one you received. Thanks for choosing a G1 GILLO riser!"


----------



## Sosius

Color is nice, but isn't it a secondary concern to performance?


----------



## limbwalker

Sosius said:


> Color is nice, but isn't it a secondary concern to performance?


Not for everyone.


----------



## StarDog

Vittorio said:


> Preliminary spec:
> "GILLO Gold Medal" G2 forged riser:
> 25" only, RH only
> Anodized colors: Black, Grey, Purple, Blue only
> Tentative weight: 1250 gr
> 3 front 5/16 stabs holes
> Limbsa alignement system similar to G1
> Lower structure similar to G1 (6 disks compartments under cover)
> Will accept G1 BB covers and Grips
> Target retail price in Europe <300 Euro
> Expected on or before April, 10, 2015
> Prototypes pictures before the end of the year ..
> 
> Of course, everything mentioned above may still change a bit ...


It's April 10! 

And why isn't there a red one? Red is popular.


----------



## Bob Furman

This is already a HOT Riser. Red would be too hot to handle! Buwahahahaha


----------



## StarDog

Ok, I can live with grey I have decided. Alt Archery says mid april. That's tomorrow.


----------



## mahgnillig

Vittorio, do you have any plans to produce the G1 or the G2 in a 23" size for us shorties?


----------



## Vittorio

Our main project at present is the launch of the G2, that has been moved ahead of around 1 month, so better to think to it for end May delivery.

G3 is now planned now for mid next year. Original idea was to make an entry level casted 23", but we will first go for a 25" casted. Anyhow, as the project is very original, it may allow to develop a 23" in the middle of the run... le't see how everything develops, too early to go to details.


----------



## StarDog

Vittorio said:


> Our main project at present is the launch of the G2, that has been moved ahead of around 1 month, so better to think to it for end May delivery.


Thanks Vittorio!


----------



## Bigjono

One thing I will say about the G1, the fit and finish are fantastic, along with the WF25, the best I've seen yet, but the grip is probably one of the worst I've used. IMHO, dump the stock grip and put a Jager on it.


----------



## StarDog

Bigjono said:


> One thing I will say about the G1, the fit and finish are fantastic, along with the WF25, the best I've seen yet, but the grip is probably one of the worst I've used. IMHO, dump the stock grip and put a Jager on it.


I will grant you that the flourescent yellow that will come stock with the G2 is just -- well -- vile (sorry, Vittorio). But I will give it a go and see if I like the feel of it. it before I order either another color or a different grip. Or I can just cover it with grip tape.....

That said,I have never used a plastic grip, only wooden so it will be an interesting experience when the G2 rolls out and I get mine.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Personally I freaking love the color of the grip! It's bold and bright and stands out, and I really like that!


----------



## limbwalker

Bigjono said:


> One thing I will say about the G1, the fit and finish are fantastic, along with the WF25, the best I've seen yet, but the grip is probably one of the worst I've used. IMHO, dump the stock grip and put a Jager on it.


Jager grips are fantastic, indeed, but the stock Gillo grip is one of the most well designed stock grips of all time. If a person doesn't like it, there is a good chance they are putting their hand in the bow incorrectly.


----------



## vlesiv

+1 to color. It looks beautiful. I have found that the original grip is great and provide a solid feel. Wanted to try the plastic ball grip, but $45 is kind of expensive....


----------



## Warbow

StarDog said:


> I will grant you that the flourescent yellow that will come stock with the G2 is just -- well -- vile (sorry, Vittorio). But I will give it a go and see if I like the feel of it. it before I order either another color or a different grip. Or I can just cover it with grip tape.....
> 
> That said,I have never used a plastic grip, only wooden so it will be an interesting experience when the G2 rolls out and I get mine.


Yeah, it is a bold choice. But not one I'm a fan of. But, if it will help me shoot like Michele Frangilli (oh, I wish...), I _suppose_ I could put up with it  

But reall, I'd prefer a different stock color.


----------



## rsarns

I like the stock grip and also the High grips that they make.


----------



## StarDog

The 3d printed G1 grips fit the G2, ditto the little plastic doohickies that go where the weights would go, so one can customize one's riser.


----------



## Bigjono

It's not the colour, I like the idea of a coloured grip, it just doesn't work for me as a grip but I've got a high Jager on it now and it's a world of difference.


----------



## Vittorio

The Yellow 3D printed Fluo Grip was born as temporary solution while we were trying to solve the main probelm all wood grips have: you cannot get 2 of them exactly same. Yellow Color was choosen as fluo colors are easier to 3D print and because Yellow can stand well in contrast with all riser colors. Alternatives were Fluo Green and Fluo Orange, not usable on all risers colors. 
But, quite quickly, we have discovered that the Yellow color gives us a good "diversity" image. People may love or hate it, but surely can not avoid to note our risers in the shops and on the shooting fileds. Plastic grips have been around since ever: they were all Black at the beginning, than Yamaha first made them in White and in recent yers we have seen Grey and White again. Never Yellow before. 
Today, after around 9 months only from first Yellow 3D printed grip prototype, we have shipped several hundred of them in Yellow on risers and as spare parts (as they fit other risers, too) and we now offer the standard grip in 12 different colors as option, plus the wooden one and the Ball grips. But general feedback says that several of those trying the wood grip have finally got back to the 3D printed one for more precise hand position.
Before you ask, yes, we have tried several materials to print grips with "wood filled" 3D filament, but up to now results are not satisfactory. Some materials print well, but result is too much "plastic" like, some materials give more "wooden" surface, but are fragile, need additional work to smooth surfaces and need painting at the end. No real solution, yet, but never say never...


----------



## StarDog

Vittorio said:


> The Yellow 3D printed Fluo Grip was born as temporary solution while we were trying to solve the main probelm all wood grips have: you cannot get 2 of them exactly same. Yellow Color was choosen as fluo colors are easier to 3D print and because Yellow can stand well in contrast with all riser colors.
> But, quite quickly, we have discovered that the Yellow color gives us a good "diversity" image. People may love or hate it, but surely can not avoid to note our risers in the shops and on the shooting fileds. Plastic grips have been around since ever: they were all Black at the beginning, than Yamaha first made them in White and in recent yers we have seen Grey and White again. Never Yellow before.
> .


Well that certainly would be an attention getter in my neck of the woods which is so entrenched in Hoyt most of them have never heard of other makers except possibly PSE. (unless they are compound shooters, then you have Matthews, Bowtech)

12 different colors ---oh goodie! I may have to consult my decorator. It has been determined that I should get gray because it goes with anything. 

As for the yellow -- on second thought I wouldn't have any trouble finding my bow in a lineup of recurves.

The only thing worse than deciding what riser and arrows to get is what COLORS!!!!


----------



## vlesiv

StarDog said:


> The only thing worse than deciding what riser and arrows to get is what COLORS!!!!


Indeed ;-)))))


----------



## Bigjono

limbwalker said:


> Jager grips are fantastic, indeed, but the stock Gillo grip is one of the most well designed stock grips of all time. If a person doesn't like it, there is a good chance they are putting their hand in the bow incorrectly.


That may well be the case John.


----------



## Bigjono

StarDog said:


> I will grant you that the flourescent yellow that will come stock with the G2 is just -- well -- vile (sorry, Vittorio). But I will give it a go and see if I like the feel of it. it before I order either another color or a different grip. Or I can just cover it with grip tape.....
> 
> That said,I have never used a plastic grip, only wooden so it will be an interesting experience when the G2 rolls out and I get mine.


I love the colours but the grip just felt wrong for me.


----------



## kshet26

Sorry if it was mentioned, couldn't find it in the thread, but does the grip fit Formulas?


----------



## granite14

I like the grip shape but wish it had a rubberized palm pad


----------



## bobnikon

granite14 said:


> I like the grip shape but wish it had a rubberized palm pad


Sugru!!!


----------



## granite14

bobnikon said:


> Sugru!!!


thanks, I remember seeing it mentioned before, but didn't occur to me since I hadn't ever used it. bought a Jager already though


----------



## Vittorio

April, 25, 2015 -- Montesegale, Italy, 1440(FITA) Round
#teamgillo participants









Riser+ Limbs combinations:
G1 risers / limbs W&W EX Power, WW EX Prime, W&W Winex, W&W RCX100, UUkha Vx1000, SF Elite Carbon
G2 Riser /limbs SF Elite Carbon


----------



## bobnikon

Vittorio,

How long until we see the Gillo limbs in the captions under your photos? :wink:


----------



## StarDog

So the G2 is out for field testing. Am curious to see the reviews.


----------



## Mika Savola

Limbs; My old G3's fit my G1 perfectly...


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

OK without reading through this very lengthy thread, is there Gillo 23" riser? Looked on LAS and don't see one.


----------



## Vittorio

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> OK without reading through this very lengthy thread, is there Gillo 23" riser? Looked on LAS and don't see one.


Sorry, no 23" in our plans at present


----------



## Bigjono

My G1 set up in barebow mode


----------



## arc2x4

On the backyard range for a test of the set up


----------



## Zarrow

Love the purple dude.


----------



## StarDog

Price drop at Lancaster on G1 to $430. Makes me reconsider this vs G2. G1 only 4 oz heavier.....


----------



## Demmer

Jon, nice looking bow.


----------



## vlesiv

With $430 on LS it is a no-brainer - and LAS will took now a lead over Alternatives


----------



## Zarrow

vlesiv said:


> With $430 on LS it is a no-brainer - and LAS will took now a lead over Alternatives


It is still about $30 cheaper over at Alt with shipping


----------



## Zarrow

Anyone had trouble mounting the barebow weight. It seems to be stuck half way in and won't budge.


----------



## Bigjono

Same problem here Zafar. I tapped mine on with a rubber mallet but I doubt it will ever come off. I hope Vittorio sees this and responds.


----------



## bobnikon

Funny, I was going to say rubber mallet, but I would wonder how it would ever come off. I imagine you could screw an eye hook into the front weight holes on the bb weight and ease it off that way??? I would probably file the inside of the weight though so forcing isn't an issue. Is it jamming all the way, or just when you get it to that point, i.e. does the space inside the weight taper or is it consistently tight. If just tight at the first part, could you bend the "arms" out slightly?


----------



## Zarrow

I shouldn't have to use a rubber mallet to mount a BB weight specially designed for the riser. Not sure if it is a QC issue. I would like to be able to remove it if I need to use a lighter BB weight.


----------



## granite14

Mine slides on and off easily.


----------



## Bigjono

Me too. If I'd known I would have put some KY jelly on the inside, that stuff works a treat


----------



## Zarrow

granite14 said:


> Mine slides on and off easily.


How long have you had your riser if you don't mind me asking? Mine just arrived today. I am wondering if its an issue with the recent batch of risers.


----------



## Demmer

I haven't had any issues either. Mine are very recent.


----------



## rsarns

I have 2 Gillo's with that BB cover, mine slide on and off easily. Wondering if you might want to "expand" it a bit? Jinks if you are reading this, please don't get all bent out of shape...LOL


----------



## Truckee

I had the same problem with my bare bow weight not fitting. It turned out to be the weight and not the riser. Got a replacement and it slides right on.


----------



## Zarrow

Bigjono said:


> Me too. If I'd known I would have put some KY jelly on the inside, that stuff works a treat


lol. Perhaps I will give Vaseline a try but I really shouldn't have to.


----------



## Zarrow

rsarns said:


> i have 2 gillo's with that bb cover, mine slide on and off easily. Wondering if you might want to "expand" it a bit? Jinks if you are reading this, please don't get all bent out of shape...lol


lol.


----------



## Zarrow

Truckee said:


> I had the same problem with my bare bow weight not fitting. It turned out to be the weight and not the riser. Got a replacement and it slides right on.


Thanks you. I will try to get it exchanged.


----------



## Zarrow

Thank you to everyone that responded. Hopefully Vittorio will see this and respond as well. 
Zafar


----------



## Bigjono

Yeah it will be tough to get it exchanged if it won't come off.


----------



## Zarrow

bobnikon said:


> Funny, I was going to say rubber mallet, but I would wonder how it would ever come off. I imagine you could screw an eye hook into the front weight holes on the bb weight and ease it off that way??? I would probably file the inside of the weight though so forcing isn't an issue. Is it jamming all the way, or just when you get it to that point, i.e. does the space inside the weight taper or is it consistently tight. If just tight at the first part, could you bend the "arms" out slightly?


Erik, It was the farthest I could get it to go in. I was finally able to remove it just now. I am not sure if I even want to try to file, bend or expand the arms. Before I go messing with the weight, I am going to have it exchanged for another one to see if that resolves the problem.


----------



## bobnikon

Zarrow said:


> Erik, It was the farthest I could get it to go in. I was finally able to remove it just now. I am not sure if I even want to try to file, bend or expand the arms. Before I go messing with the weight, I am going to have it exchanged for another one to see if that resolves the problem.


Absolutely a much better first step. Just always the tinkerer. The one I had a year ago, the weight just slipped on and off. I just picked up another, but didn't get a weight with it, so can't help you there.

cheers


----------



## Vittorio

About the Steel BB cover: 
We have faced a problem of tolerancies in second production lot of the steel covers, that we have traced unfortunately when some pieces were already in the market. Tolerancies betwen all risers in the market and all steel covers in the maket therefore sometime may not allow a good fitting of the Steel cover in his seat, while the Aluminium and the new Brass covers have no problems.
If you face problems in fitting the steel cover over the riser, do not force it, otherwise it will be difficult to remove without scratching the riser, but simply ask for replacement to your dealer. Filing the inside of the cover slot is a solution we do not recommend.

As of the great success of our riser among Bare bow shooters, we have now under development some very new solution for new BB covers that will allow even more balncing options in future. News and details may be in August, availability in October.


----------



## Demmer

Vitorrio, can't wait to see the new options for your high quality product.


----------



## Bigjono

I can't wait either but I'm not sure about trying to force this BB cover off now, might scratch the crap out of my riser.


----------



## rsarns

Vittorio said:


> About the Steel BB cover:
> We have faced a problem of tolerancies in second production lot of the steel covers, that we have traced unfortunately when some pieces were already in the market. Tolerancies betwen all risers in the market and all steel covers in the maket therefore sometime may not allow a good fitting of the Steel cover in his seat, while the Aluminium and the new Brass covers have no problems.
> If you face problems in fitting the steel cover over the riser, do not force it, otherwise it will be difficult to remove without scratching the riser, but simply ask for replacement to your dealer. Filing the inside of the cover slot is a solution we do not recommend.
> 
> As of the great success of our riser among Bare bow shooters, we have now under development some very new solution for new BB covers that will allow even more balncing options in future. News and details may be in August, availability in October.


I can't believe there is anything to make the balance better but I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Greysides

Bigjono said:


> I can't wait either but I'm not sure about trying to force this BB cover off now, might scratch the crap out of my riser.


Some form of mild heat..?

Or cold..?


----------



## rsarns

Greysides said:


> Some form of mild heat..?
> 
> Or cold..?


Stick it in the freezer for a while. I had a stab with the big dish weight that I couldn't get loose, stuck it in the freezer and that worked.


----------



## Bigjono

I'll send it to Scotland, no shortage of hot air over there  ok I'm ducking now


----------



## Bigjono

Thanks Ren and Grey, how long in the freezer?


----------



## arc2x4

You may also want to check the tolerances on the limb bolts as well. I suspect they are being made oversize as folks are finding most ilf limbs to be a non fit without sanding the limb fork slots.


----------



## Bigjono

Again, I've had no issues with any of my limbs seating properly.


----------



## rsarns

Bigjono said:


> I'll send it to Scotland, no shortage of hot air over there  ok I'm ducking now


That right there borders on hilarious...

Give it a good 30 minutes in the freezer.


----------



## Bigjono

rsarns said:


> That right there borders on hilarious...
> 
> Give it a good 30 minutes in the freezer.


Lol


----------



## Joerg

*Bare Bow Weight*

and here is my Bare Bow weight solution for the G1


----------



## Bigjono

Joerg said:


> and here is my Bare Bow weight solution for the G1
> 
> View attachment 2246257


Nice, how much weight do you have there?


----------



## arc2x4

How are the weights held in the riser?


----------



## rsarns

Joerg said:


> and here is my Bare Bow weight solution for the G1
> 
> View attachment 2246257


Nice but do you think it balances it better that way or with the large BB weight cover?


----------



## Joerg

Hi, there are 16 Gillo Disk weights 480gramm. I have fixed the disks with stainless M4 screws, where I cut off the crew head.
I don't know if this solution is better then the BB weight cover, because I haven't a BB cover.
The main reason to choose the disks was, that (sorry Vittorio) I don't like the gold Cover ;-). On the original cover I have fixed a carbon film 
@Vittorio: Perhaps its a option for you to develop new weight kids for G1/2?


----------



## rsarns

I have the stainless BB cover and at 790 Grams it works great. On my Zenit BB riser I had two 9 oz weights and one standard weight similar to the setup you currently have on the Gillo.


----------



## granite14

Joerg said:


> Hi, there are 16 Gillo Disk weights 480gramm. I have fixed the disks with stainless M4 screws, where I cut off the crew head.
> I don't know if this solution is better then the BB weight cover, because I haven't a BB cover.
> The main reason to choose the disks was, that (sorry Vittorio) I don't like the gold Cover ;-). On the original cover I have fixed a carbon film
> @Vittorio: Perhaps its a option for you to develop new weight kids for G1/2?


Why choose this way? Seems to cost more than a cover and more effort too. There is a silver and black BB cover


----------



## Greysides

Joerg said:


> and here is my Bare Bow weight solution for the G1
> 
> View attachment 2246257


That's a much 'easier on the eye' solution than the lump of barebow cover. Makes it look like a Zenit............................


----------



## Joerg

@granite14: yes ist cost more. silver or black cover are too heavy for me. gold cover is not my color. now the g1 looks like a bernardini nilo.
@Greysides: the Barbow cover makes sense, because you have more weight under the pivot.


----------



## Vittorio

BB covers have been designed to move the FOC of the bow forward, while disk weights inside the shape have ben designed to help to fine adjust the balance, only. We have drafted also 2 steel plates fitting the riser on both sides, only, but this solution does not help FOC, just makes the botttom heavier, so we have discarted it. Anyhow, very happy to see good sales of disk weights, too


----------



## Joerg

thanks.. ;-)


----------



## Zarrow

Vittorio said:


> About the Steel BB cover:
> We have faced a problem of tolerancies in second production lot of the steel covers, that we have traced unfortunately when some pieces were already in the market. Tolerancies betwen all risers in the market and all steel covers in the maket therefore sometime may not allow a good fitting of the Steel cover in his seat, while the Aluminium and the new Brass covers have no problems.
> If you face problems in fitting the steel cover over the riser, do not force it, otherwise it will be difficult to remove without scratching the riser, but simply ask for replacement to your dealer. Filing the inside of the cover slot is a solution we do not recommend.
> 
> As of the great success of our riser among Bare bow shooters, we have now under development some very new solution for new BB covers that will allow even more balncing options in future. News and details may be in August, availability in October.


Hi Vittorio, I sent the weight back to Lancaster and they were able to mount it on one of the Gillo G1 risers they had on hand without any problems. Should I still try a new weight or are there tolerance issues with the risers as well? Please see the picture below. 

Thanks,
Zafar






.


----------



## Bigjono

Zarrow said:


> Hi Vittorio, I sent the weight back to Lancaster and they were able to mount it on one of the Gillo G1 risers they had on hand without any problems. Should I still try a new weight or are there tolerance issues with the risers as well? Please see the picture below.
> 
> Thanks,
> Zafar
> View attachment 2270914
> .


That's not good. I haven't been brave enough to try getting mine off yet but if it scratches the riser, someone will need surgery to have it removed


----------



## Vittorio

Zarrow said:


> Hi Vittorio, I sent the weight back to Lancaster and they were able to mount it on one of the Gillo G1 risers they had on hand without any problems. Should I still try a new weight or are there tolerance issues with the risers as well? Please see the picture below.
> Thanks,
> Zafar


Basically should be a tolerance problem of the cover, but as it pairs with riser tolerance, may be the cover fits the riser at Lancaster if it is at minimum, but not your. Can only be solved at Lancaster in this situation, as they have several covers in stock to try. Pls send back riser to Lancaster, I will ask them to take care of all costs involved. Sorry for this inconvenience, anyhow.


----------



## Zarrow

Vittorio said:


> Basically should be a tolerance problem of the cover, but as it pairs with riser tolerance, may be the cover fits the riser at Lancaster if it is at minimum, but not your. Can only be solved at Lancaster in this situation, as they have several covers in stock to try. Pls send back riser to Lancaster, I will ask them to take care of all costs involved. Sorry for this inconvenience, anyhow.


Thanks Vittorio. I will try another weight and see if it works. If not, I will be returning the riser to Alternative Archery. 

Thanks,
Zafar


----------



## Zarrow

I tried another weight and I cannot mount it either. I will return the riser to Alt Archery. Hopefully, they will return it.


----------



## bobnikon

Vittorio,

Regarding tolerances... Where are these being manufactured? 

I have noticed that my top and bottom limb bolt have a different diameter. One limb slides on easy the other I have to manhandle, then when I switch the limbs, figured maybe the slots in the limbs were a little off, it is the same bolt that is very tight.

Cheers


----------



## Vittorio

bobnikon said:


> Vittorio,
> 
> Regarding tolerances... Where are these being manufactured?
> 
> I have noticed that my top and bottom limb bolt have a different diameter. One limb slides on easy the other I have to manhandle, then when I switch the limbs, figured maybe the slots in the limbs were a little off, it is the same bolt that is very tight.
> 
> Cheers


Diameter is 9.5 nominal, +-0.05,made by autmatic turning, then there is the plating process adding something ... May be the 2 bolts are from 2 different batches. Anyhow they must fit tight, both...


----------



## granite14

Gillos in the field


----------



## Bigjono

Zarrow said:


> I tried another weight and I cannot mount it either. I will return the riser to Alt Archery. Hopefully, they will return it.


Alt aren't that good at taking returns so good luck.


----------



## Zarrow

Bigjono said:


> Alt aren't that good at taking returns so good luck.


You are quite right. I am going to be careful ordering from the in the future.


----------



## Vittorio

Display during weekend at the Italy Regions Cup of our present range.

G1 25" LH Green is a new standard color for LH

G1 25" LH Turquoise on right side is just a prototype for testing public reaction to the new surface finish, sandlasted anodized.

All archers visiting us have appreciated the new finishing, so we have now decided to go for it in future. First one to get it as standard will be the G2, then from October we wil introduce the G1M with this finishing.


----------



## adamstephens

Okay, Vittorio.... I am obliged to ask......

What is a G1M?

;-)

Adam


----------



## bobnikon

Matte maybe? For the sandblasted finish?


----------



## Vittorio

bobnikon said:


> Matte maybe? For the sandblasted finish?


You got it !


----------



## Bigjono

Zarrow said:


> You are quite right. I am going to be careful ordering from the in the future.


Perhaps the manufacturer should have more influence with their dealers. It's their product that's looking bad after all. I'm still scared to try and remove my weight incase it screws up the riser.


----------



## Vittorio

Bigjono said:


> Perhaps the manufacturer should have more influence with their dealers. It's their product that's looking bad after all. I'm still scared to try and remove my weight incase it screws up the riser.


We are taking care of any problem coming from our products, independently from retailer selling it. 
This case is rather complicated as the two items involved have been purchased in different times from different dealers. So for sure Lancaster is right as the cover they sold is fitting all risers they have in stock, and Alternative is right too, as the riser they sold can fit the new Brass cover they proposed to customer instead of the Steel cover, when he ordered the riser from them. 
Anyhow, customer will get soon from Alternative a new Brass cover that will surely fit his riser, but suggestion from my side is to ever buy riser and BB cover from the same source, so that handling any coupling probelm may arise (and should not) will become easier.


----------



## Warbow

Bigjono said:


> Perhaps the manufacturer should have more influence with their dealers. It's their product that's looking bad after all. I'm still scared to try and remove my weight incase it screws up the riser.


That's probably a lot more likely for big companies like Easton who can make demands rather than small, niche manufacturers.


----------



## Bigjono

Vittorio said:


> We are taking care of any problem coming from our products, independently from retailer selling it.
> This case is rather complicated as the two items involved have been purchased in different times from different dealers. So for sure Lancaster is right as the cover they sold is fitting all risers they have in stock, and Alternative is right too, as the riser they sold can fit the new Brass cover they proposed to customer instead of the Steel cover, when he ordered the riser from them.
> Anyhow, customer will get soon from Alternative a new Brass cover that will surely fit his riser, but suggestion from my side is to ever buy riser and BB cover from the same source, so that handling any coupling probelm may arise (and should not) will become easier.


Thanks Vittorio. I purchased cover and riser together from Alt.


----------



## martinkartin

oh man!! I'm a sucker for matte finishes! That turquoise one has my name written all over it. Looking forward to the release later this year


----------



## Vittorio

Really many news in our range of risers, you may discover them in the updated chart below!


----------



## Zarrow

Vittorio, I got the brass weight yesterday and it fits nicely. Thank you for taking care of this. Riser is rock solid on the shot. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## arc2x4

I wish I could find some in spec limb bolts so I did not have to sand the U notch on every set of limbs I own for them to fit. The limbs are loose on my other three risers as a result.

I just added a set of MK Vera II limbs and of course they dont fit on my Gillo but they do fit on the bolts of my two bernardini and one spigarelli riser perfectly.

Any chance of that an in spec set of limb bolts ?

Thanks


----------



## Vittorio

Our spec for limbs bolts shaft is nominal 9.5 mm.


----------



## straat

Why not tell us what tolerance? Nominal size without tolerances is pretty useless information.


----------



## gster123

straat said:


> Why not tell us what tolerance? Nominal size without tolerances is pretty useless information.


Have a look at post number 313


----------



## Vittorio

gster123 said:


> Have a look at post number 313


No maker in the market is granting any specific measure and any tolerance for any of the parts in the so called "ILF Standard". No one therefore knows tolerance limits relalyu needed for the U fork, limbs bolts and dovetail bolt slot, as limbs makers are so many and almost all of them use different limits in production and sometime even different limits for different models. 

So said, nominal means that we make the bolts at 9.5 mm, running tolerance should be +-0.05, and in any case limbs forks in the market are having a spread much over that size and related tolerance. Some manufacturers are making bolts down to 9.4 mm and less, to be sure all forks can fit. But this is not of course the solution, as you can easily end up with limbs moving inside the bolt and needing some additional material added inside the U to make them stable. 

There is no solution for this problem as of no standard defined, but one thing is sure: limbs must fit as tight as possible on bolts to give good results.


----------



## arc2x4

With my Statret dial caliper the bolts measure .390 and .392 where the limb forks sit. So that is 9.91 to 9.94 mm.


----------



## Vittorio

arc2x4 said:


> With my Statret dial caliper the bolts measure .390 and .392 where the limb forks sit. So that is 9.91 to 9.94 mm.


Frankly shaft diameter 0.4 mm larger than nominal seems a little impossible, even if everything can happen in real world . If bolts are really so large, you can ask for replacement from your dealer 

Herebelow one bolt measured from current production, it is 9.53 mm.


----------



## dbake

Out of curiosity I measured my Gillo tiller bolts and both of them measured 9.499 mm and they fit my SF Velocity limbs perfectly.

My brass BB cover fits fine, slides on and off no problem.

A good day in the QC department as far as my riser and accessories are concerned.

Thanks for a top notch product Vittorio.

Don


----------



## Vittorio

Since Janury in Nimes, when Laura Shelton has shown us her beutiful custom Chrome pated G1, we have been thinking how to make it a commercial product in our range. 
Tody I'm proud to announce that the G1L - Chrome edition is ready for shipment!
It features Chrome plating finishing and special Brass aligment plates (those already available as spare parts for the G1) insted of thestandard Aluminium alignment plates. All otehr accessories same as G1L


----------



## rsarns

Vittorio, sent you a PM


----------



## gster123

The chrome looks beautiful.

Any chance of chrome covers?


----------



## Shooterdad

My kid would flip out if she saw that. I really can't afford that right now.


----------



## Warbow

Vittorio said:


> Since Janury in Nimes, when Laura Shelton has shown us her beutiful custom Chrome pated G1, we have been thinking how to make it a commercial product in our range.
> Tody I'm proud to announce that the G1L - Chrome edition is ready for shipment!
> It features Chrome plating finishing and special Brass aligment plates (those already available as spare parts for the G1) insted of thestandard Aluminium alignment plates. All otehr accessories same as G1L
> 
> View attachment 2526601


I suppose if I was a motorcycle fanatic I would know this, but what is the advantage of chrome over a mirror polish of the aluminum? I assume it is more durable and scratch resistant, but I have no idea. I think of chrome as a finish for steel, so I have no idea how well it holds up on a softer substrate.


----------



## arc2x4

dbake said:


> Out of curiosity I measured my Gillo tiller bolts and both of them measured 9.499 mm and they fit my SF Velocity limbs perfectly.
> 
> My brass BB cover fits fine, slides on and off no problem.
> 
> A good day in the QC department as far as my riser and accessories are concerned.
> 
> Thanks for a top notch product Vittorio.
> 
> Don



Good thing it was perfect cause it is SOLD


----------



## Bigjono

Well seeing as I'm not shooting at the moment, I thought I would try and remove the steel BB weight from my riser for the first time. No chance, that thing is going nowhere and I'm seriously not happy. The riser is in the freezer right now as per Ren's idea, if that doesn't work I'm open to suggestions Vittorio.


----------



## Warbow

arc2x4 said:


> Good thing it was perfect cause it is SOLD


And QCd by dblake. So the buyer knows the weight cover included will fit and the limbolts are to spec. It was a solid deal.

A bow can be mechanically perfect, and still turn out not be the right bow for any given shooter.


----------



## Bigjono

Bigjono said:


> Well seeing as I'm not shooting at the moment, I thought I would try and remove the steel BB weight from my riser for the first time. No chance, that thing is going nowhere and I'm seriously not happy. The riser is in the freezer right now as per Ren's idea, if that doesn't work I'm open to suggestions Vittorio.


Well putting it in the freezer didn't budge it so looks like I'm screwed.


----------



## Demmer

Bigjono said:


> Well putting it in the freezer didn't budge it so looks like I'm screwed.


Did you beat it on with a hammer???


----------



## granite14

Bigjono said:


> Well putting it in the freezer didn't budge it so looks like I'm screwed.


For putting motorcycle bearings, it helps with both hot and cold. but that's putting them together. taking apart, its a puller.

I'd try to put the riser on dry ice on the spine of it, and then heat the weight with a torch. use gloves.


----------



## Bigjono

Demmer said:


> Did you beat it on with a hammer???


I thought you were the expert at beating it


----------



## Bigjono

granite14 said:


> For putting motorcycle bearings, it helps with both hot and cold. but that's putting them together. taking apart, its a puller.
> 
> I'd try to put the riser on dry ice on the spine of it, and then heat the weight with a torch. use gloves.


I'm going to try and knock up a puller but it's a shame to have to do all this. It's the best riser I've ever shot but now my opinion if it is tarnished because of poor quality barebow covers.


----------



## Greysides

At the risk of stating the obvious.. have you tried spraying it with WD50 and waiting for it to seep through? Or would that affect the paint?


----------



## Bigjono

Greysides said:


> At the risk of stating the obvious.. have you tried spraying it with WD50 and waiting for it to seep through? Or would that affect the paint?


I thought about it but if freezing it didn't work I'm not sure that will. It's in an engineering shop right now while they try and figure it out. What do I do with this crap weight if I can get it off Vittorio, any suggestions?


----------



## SBills

Is it stainless? You should be able to machine it slightly.


----------



## Warbow

Bigjono said:


> I thought about it but if freezing it didn't work I'm not sure that will. It's in an engineering shop right now while they try and figure it out. What do I do with this crap weight if I can get it off Vittorio, any suggestions?


At this point, I would say this is were a savvy manufacturer would take extra steps to make sure that this highly visible problem is taken care of, even steps above and beyond their normal customer service or legal obligations.

I would say this, there is an implicit warranty that the bow cover is fit for the purpose for which is sold and primary among those purposes is fitting on the bow it is specifically made for. If it doesn't fit then it's defective, and should be replaced at the manufacturer's expense, including the cost of removing it and replacing the bow it damaged if it did damage it. Because the bow was also made by the same company all of the variables were under the complete and sole control of the manufacturer. If this is a rare condition, one that is exceptional, then it will cost the manufacturer relatively little to alleviate this problem at their expense.


----------



## Bigjono

SBills said:


> Is it stainless? You should be able to machine it slightly.


Possibly Scott but at this point I'm not sure a) if it will even come off. b) what if any, damage to the riser will be caused by getting it off and c) should we really have to? I'm looking at getting a second G1 but need to be sure the BB weight issue is not a common thing and will not happen again.


----------



## Greysides

Could you cut it off?
Cut into two pieces and rejoin with a bit more of a gap?


----------



## Bigjono

Greysides said:


> Could you cut it off?
> Cut into two pieces and rejoin with a bit more of a gap?


I think that would damage the riser too much.


----------



## Vittorio

If have recommanded in the past that if the steel cover does not fit over the riser, it has not to be forced on it, just returned for replacement to your dealer. So said, as that cover is in steel and the riser is aluminum, it wil not fit in any case if the difference in size is big, as the steel cover will not deformate when forces on the riser, but the riser itself will, may be by the way of some small surface irregularity that gets removed by the forcing of the sstell cover over it. Can fit forcing just in case of very very close measures, something like identical sizes. Another case we had in the past was the steel cover blocked on the riser by some irregularity of the M4 holes surface on riser, for istance, and we have been able to remove it by applying some force. Freezing the riser may help, but it seems it has already ben tried done without success. 
Suggestion is to pull away the steel cover by applying some heavy force in the peerpendicultar direction to it, by the way of the use of the 3 x 1/4-20 threaded holes in front. Probably can't be done by hand but you will need some pulling machine applying a lot of force. Be sure that in any case the pulling will take place in the exact direction of the insertion, as a minimal angle will make thing impossible. In case you can not be successfull, you can anyhow return the riser to your dealer for assitance. Dealer wil send it back to us if will not be able to remove the cover locally.


----------



## Bigjono

Thanks Vittorio, I will let you know what happens. Do Alt Services cover the return shipping costs too?


----------



## Demmer

Bigjono said:


> Thanks Vittorio, I will let you know what happens. Do Alt Services cover the return shipping costs too?


Lol. Return shipping. Hahaha


----------



## Bigjono

Demmer said:


> Lol. Return shipping. Hahaha


I take it that's a no then


----------



## Demmer

Bigjono said:


> I take it that's a no then


They cover some, but it costs soo much to send back overseas. That's why Lancaster is awesome.


----------



## Bigjono

Demmer said:


> They cover some, but it costs soo much to send back overseas. That's why Lancaster is awesome.


I agree on Lancaster but they didn't stock the colour I wanted so I went to Alt as they had it in stock.


----------



## Scipiotik

I had an issue with my G1L having a cracked stab bushing when I received it. Alt covered return shipping in the form of a store credit.


----------



## Vittorio

Bigjono said:


> Thanks Vittorio, I will let you know what happens. Do Alt Services cover the return shipping costs too?


Discussed with one engineer here about how to remove the steel cover. He said that prabably there is some oxide created by the contact between Aluminium and Steel that makes things more difficult. 

Procedure:
1 spray some WD40 or equivalent around the contact area, and let it there to penetrate for one day
2 put the riser in the fridge at -24 °C for some hours
3 screw in some 1/4-20 screws to the front of th ecover , to make it tighten to some strong support
4 heat the outside of the steel cover with an hairdrier (try not to heat the riser) and pull back the riser as strong as you can in perpendicular direction to the front of the cover.

Theoretically the steel cover wil heat fater than the riser and th ecombination of low and high temperature wil allow th eseparation... Theoretically.
If succesfull, contact Alternative for replacemnt of the BB cover, if not contact them to arrange return of the riser


----------



## Bigjono

Well he got the cover off with minimal damage. There is no way it will go back on again though, with or without the internal weights in. The standard cover slides on perfectly so it has to be a tollerance issue with the steel BB covers. I will return it to Alt.


----------



## limbwalker

FWIW, I had to knock mine off with a rubber mallet.


----------



## Zarrow

Jon, get the brass weight. You will like it. Plus, there are no tolerance issues with them.


----------



## Bigjono

Zarrow said:


> Jon, get the brass weight. You will like it. Plus, there are no tolerance issues with them.


Alt don't list the steel ones now, only brass. I am waiting to hear back from them before I return it but yes, I don't want to risk another steel one.


----------



## Bigjono

limbwalker said:


> FWIW, I had to knock mine off with a rubber mallet.


Tried that, didn't budge it but at least it's off now.


----------



## Demmer

Should have hit it with your coconut. That would have worked. Lol


----------



## Bigjono

Demmer said:


> Should have hit it with your coconut. That would have worked. Lol


I'll hit it with yours next time Lol


----------



## fango0000

Any news on the Gillo G2?  A few of my students are checking Lancaster everyday to see if it popped up hahaha


----------



## Vittorio

fango0000 said:


> Any news on the Gillo G2?  A few of my students are checking Lancaster everyday to see if it popped up hahaha


Some few from pre production are shipped these days to dealers. Production is now starting and quantities will increase rapidly. By mid Septmeber we will have all dealers with pending orders reciveing at least some quantity.


----------



## Bigjono

I was interested to find out that the "stainless steel" barebow weight is actually plated brass.


----------



## Vittorio

Bigjono said:


> I was interested to find out that the "stainless steel" barebow weight is actually plated brass.


There not such a thing like a "Stainless Steel" bare bow weight.

G01-DK6 weight Disks kit is made by 6 stainless steel disks weights 

G01-BW-01 Bare bow covers comes in 3 versions:
- Aluminium --->Gold color anodized--->270 gr
- Steel --> Chrome color plated ---> 790 gr
- Brass ---> Black color E-plated--->830 gr


----------



## Bigjono

Thanks Vittorio, I had assumed the steel one was stainless steel. Perhaps the plating comes out heavier some times, affecting it's fit on the riser.


----------



## Blue bow

Vittorio, I am trying to decide to buy now or wait for the sandblasted finish G1 in November. Could you pls post some pictures of the sandblasted version next to original shiny anodised in same colour? Thanks.


----------



## Vittorio

Blue bow said:


> Vittorio, I am trying to decide to buy now or wait for the sandblasted finish G1 in November. Could you pls post some pictures of the sandblasted version next to original shiny anodised in same colour? Thanks.


----------



## Blue bow

Vittorio said:


> View attachment 2662113


Thanks! Quite subtle but I like it!!! I see that delivery dates are November, do you think it could be in the UK in Nov, ie before Christmas? I think I might just have to buy one now in order to have the remainder of the summer to shoot ahead of November/winter. 

By the way guys - my first post, and no intro, sorry about that. Been shooting since a kid, English longbow, target recurve and anything that throws an arrow (other than compound). Visited this great site a lot and thought time to register!


----------



## Bigjono

Vittorio said:


> View attachment 2662113


Very nice. Mmmm do I need a 3rd one [emoji16]


----------



## Zarrow

Bigjono said:


> Very nice. Mmmm do I need a 3rd one [emoji16]


Would you like a back up purple one? Lol


----------



## Vittorio

Not sure when exactly we will be able to start delivery of the "M" version. November is stil what it is , a general forecast. Can't grant it will reach shops everywere in the world before Christmas. But it is still our objective.


----------



## MickeyBisco

Vittorio, 


What are the chances one could be ordered unfinished? Cleaned, polished and anodized clear ( or left raw)? 




In lefty?


----------



## Vittorio

MickeyBisco said:


> Vittorio,
> 
> 
> What are the chances one could be ordered unfinished? Cleaned, polished and anodized clear ( or left raw)?
> 
> In lefty?


Unfinished: none
Left raw: none
Anodized natural color: it has been considered as standard color, but idea was discarted when we went to Chrome version. Can be made made as special order, may take 2 months in RH and 3 to 4 months in LH. Ask to your delear to get a special quote for it if you really want it.


----------



## MickeyBisco

Thanks!


----------



## jegeig

Hi Vittorio,

I've seen mention of the "bronze" color a few times for the L version of the riser. However, I have not found any pictures of the G1L in bronze. Can you (or anybody else) point me to a picture, or post one? Thanks!


----------



## Vittorio

jegeig said:


> Hi Vittorio,
> 
> I've seen mention of the "bronze" color a few times for the L version of the riser. However, I have not found any pictures of the G1L in bronze. Can you (or anybody else) point me to a picture, or post one? Thanks!


We have made a few in Bronze color, but no picture has been taken for it, yet, and now it is out of stock. May be by early September I will be able to post one here when we will get new production lot from anodizer. Be patient...


----------



## jegeig

Vittorio said:


> We have made a few in Bronze color, but no picture has been taken for it, yet, and now it is out of stock. May be by early September I will be able to post one here when we will get new production lot from anodizer. Be patient...


Thanks for the update!


----------



## Smelina

Vittorio, I'm going to order the G1 very soon and am very curious if is there some new solution for the BB covers you mentioned in May. Sorry if I missed something...
Also, I'm into the black brass cover but there seems to be a sort of shortage...only gold and steel in stock in most places.


----------



## MickeyBisco

Smelina said:


> Also, I'm into the black brass cover but there seems to be a sort of shortage...only gold and steel in stock in most places.


Lancaster shows 4 in stock.


----------



## Smelina

MickeyBisco said:


> Lancaster shows 4 in stock.


Well, you are right. I checked only my local pro shops. My bad, sorry.


----------



## cweg

Can anybody say something about the stiffness (used as Barebow) with higher poundage e.g. 42lbs in comparison to the Best Zenit, Stolid Bull Black Thunder, Vanquish?


----------



## Vittorio

Smelina said:


> Vittorio, I'm going to order the G1 very soon and am very curious if is there some new solution for the BB covers you mentioned in May. Sorry if I missed something...
> Also, I'm into the black brass cover but there seems to be a sort of shortage...only gold and steel in stock in most places.


A new BB cover is under development, but not fully finalized, yet. so it is stil too early to mention more about it. Our target is to launch it around year end, only. It will not replace the existing BB covers, just add other options to them. 
The Aluminium and Brass covers are available from stock from us, so there should be no problem to get them from our dealers and distributors. 
The Steel cover will come back around January


----------



## tigersdad

Vittorio, you helped design the 27" Bernadini Luxor. I have been using one for two years - FITA Oly. Style. If I purchase a 27" Gillo, what difference might I discover ? Yes, I know more combos to play with weights. But, stiffer? More forgiving? I really enjoy the Bernadini but want a other long riser. Thanks, Steve


----------



## Vittorio

tigersdad said:


> Vittorio, you helped design the 27" Bernadini Luxor. I have been using one for two years - FITA Oly. Style. If I purchase a 27" Gillo, what difference might I discover ? Yes, I know more combos to play with weights. But, stiffer? More forgiving? I really enjoy the Bernadini but want a other long riser. Thanks, Steve


Luxor 27" / GILLO 27"
---------------------------
Asimmetry: same
Reflex= same
Center bushing 1 mm on side: same
Grip: Luxor 27 = W&W 2007 grip /G1 27 = G1 25 reverse slope propertary design grip
Limbs bolts: L 27= Click adjustment /G1 27= G1 25=Zenith limbs bolts
Total weight: L27=1320 gr / G1 27 = 1420 gr
Alignment system= L257 by limbs bolts / G1 27=G1 25 by dovetail pin 
Static balance with no limbs: similar
Additonal Balancing weigts: L27 4 / G1 27= G1 25--- 6 inner+ 3 different BB covers + other BB ocvers coming

OK, geometry is same, but result is totally different. Michele has shot both, and says G1 27 is much better balanced, but also John has shot both so may be he can comment about reactions in shooting


----------



## tigersdad

Thanks, Vittorio. I hope to see john at TexasShootout/Oly. Trials this weekend. He showed me the beautiful riser there last year...sad to say as a lefty, I have not shot it. After this weekend, I will bet he will let me mount my limbs and shoot righty as I used to years ago.


----------



## limbwalker

> Michele has shot both, and says G1 27 is much better balanced, but also John has shot both so may be he can comment about reactions in shooting


I would agree, but I would suggest the primary difference is in the shot reaction. The Luxor was more flexible and had a more dynamic reaction than the 27" G1 has. I prefer a stiffer riser. It makes the shot feel more stable to me personally.


----------



## Vittorio

tigersdad said:


> Thanks, Vittorio. I hope to see john at TexasShootout/Oly. Trials this weekend. He showed me the beautiful riser there last year...sad to say as a lefty, I have not shot it. After this weekend, I will bet he will let me mount my limbs and shoot righty as I used to years ago.


Production of G1-27 LH has started already. Available to shops around end October/Early November.


----------



## Smelina

Vittorio said:


> Production of G1-27 LH has started already. Available to shops around end October/Early November.


Speaking about leftys. Are you aware of any international EU (non-UK) shop with G1-25 LH in stock? JVD shows nothing and my local dealer is clueless so far...


----------



## Vittorio

As far as we know, only 2 shops and 1 distributor in the world are keeping at least 1 piece of LH G1 in stock. Distributors and shops don't like to stock expensive LH rises, and they all handle them on special order only. Anyhow, presently we have in stock for G1 25 LH following colors: Red, Green (new color) , and Blue; Black wil be availlabel at the end of September, but no Grey color till November.


----------



## tigersdad

Vittorio, very good news about the lefty Gillo in 27". Per John, I probably don't need the length...using Hoyt Sky longs, my bow is 73" (draw is 29 3/4) but with arthritis in fingers, I want a big string angle . I look forward to trying Johns set up.


----------



## Blue bow

Hi Vittorio,

Just got my new Gillo G1 is week - very pleased with the design, feel and very good build quality. I have a question about the limb pockets. I am fitting Hoyt syntactic limbs (at the moment - until I decide on new limbs). When fitting those limbs to my old Hoyt (Avalon Plus) I am used to a click of the spring-loaded button in the detent and a 'clunk' when the limbs seats home. With the Gillo I don't get either bits of feedback. I note that there is no small hole for the button on the limb to spring into (as there is on my Hoyt pockets). 

I then put a piece of tape on the limb and when seated I drew a line around the head of the limb bolt on the tape and then I fitted the limb to my old Hoyt and drew a line where the Hoyt limb bolt head reached. What I have found is that the Gillo bolt head covers less of the limb than the Hoyt. 

Can you confirm that this is ok and that it is not an issue of me needing to adjust the limb bolt heads to get a better fit for my limbs? Thanks.


----------



## Vittorio

Blue bow said:


> Hi Vittorio,
> 
> Just got my new Gillo G1 is week - very pleased with the design, feel and very good build quality. I have a question about the limb pockets. I am fitting Hoyt syntactic limbs (at the moment - until I decide on new limbs). When fitting those limbs to my old Hoyt (Avalon Plus) I am used to a click of the spring-loaded button in the detent and a 'clunk' when the limbs seats home. With the Gillo I don't get either bits of feedback. I note that there is no small hole for the button on the limb to spring into (as there is on my Hoyt pockets).
> 
> I then put a piece of tape on the limb and when seated I drew a line around the head of the limb bolt on the tape and then I fitted the limb to my old Hoyt and drew a line where the Hoyt limb bolt head reached. What I have found is that the Gillo bolt head covers less of the limb than the Hoyt.
> 
> Can you confirm that this is ok and that it is not an issue of me needing to adjust the limb bolt heads to get a better fit for my limbs? Thanks.


1) The limb dovetail bolt seats in the dovetail alignment plate using its round shape to be centered in it. The small hole in the center of the slot is basically useless in risers having a long dovetail slot, so it is not in our design 

2) If I well get your questio (not really sure), the differnce may simply be in the distance of the bolt from the dovetail slot end, that is another variable of the ILF "standard"


----------



## Blue bow

Re No 2 above, yes, it is a distance issue - between limb bolt and end of dovetail pocket. Don't know why this is not standard for ILF?

Well actually the problem is worse now. I shot a dozen arrows (first time with this bow) and at the end I could not unseat the limbs. With a lot of force I managed to get one limb out but the other would not move at all. I have had to loosen the limb bolt and wind it in/out to find an angle that took pressure off the limb. Guess what - both my limbs now have damage to the underside of the u shaped cut out. I think this is from the bottom flange on the limb bolt. I have had a brief experiment (unstrung) with winding limb bolts in and out to find an angle that works smoothly and supports the limb properly and I am having real trouble. Will look again over the weekend but I am concerned that a soon to be order set of Borders could sustain the same damage.


----------



## Vittorio

Blue bow said:


> Re No 2 above, yes, it is a distance issue - between limb bolt and end of dovetail pocket. Don't know why this is not standard for ILF?
> 
> Well actually the problem is worse now. I shot a dozen arrows (first time with this bow) and at the end I could not unseat the limbs. With a lot of force I managed to get one limb out but the other would not move at all. I have had to loosen the limb bolt and wind it in/out to find an angle that took pressure off the limb. Guess what - both my limbs now have damage to the underside of the u shaped cut out. I think this is from the bottom flange on the limb bolt. I have had a brief experiment (unstrung) with winding limb bolts in and out to find an angle that works smoothly and supports the limb properly and I am having real trouble. Will look again over the weekend but I am concerned that a soon to be order set of Borders could sustain the same damage.


Some limbs have their pocket quite thick in dovetail area, and this automatically limits the excursion of the limb bolt. Not on our risers, only. Can't be forecasted without trying the specific combination.


----------



## Blue bow

Vittorio said:


> Some limbs have their pocket quite thick in dovetail area, and this automatically limits the excursion of the limb bolt. Not on our risers, only. Can't be forecasted without trying the specific combination.


Sorry - but what does that mean for me and my bow? I need some advice and help on how to get your bow to fit my limbs. Right now it is not working and evening damaging the limbs.


----------



## Blue bow

Vittorio said:


> Some limbs have their pocket quite thick in dovetail area, and this automatically limits the excursion of the limb bolt. Not on our risers, only. Can't be forecasted without trying the specific combination.


Can you pls list the limbs that have are 'quite thick in the dovetail area'? I am not trying to be difficult - I really like the G1 design (hence why I bought one!) but unless it works with a range of ILF limbs then I am sending it back for a refund. Thanks.


----------



## MickeyBisco

Are you using Carbon plus limbs? Limbs made 10+ years ago are definitely much thicker than limbs made today. Transversely, I have had difficulty fitting newer SF limbs to my old GM4, or even the SF Axiom riser! Even alternative services in England warn you on every single Limb page that international limb fitment isn't an exact science and all risers will react differently with limbs, especially limbs from other manufacturers.

I have had to work around the issues of older carbon plus limbs even with my newer Hoyt risers, going so far as removing the dovetails to get them out every single time. It's like putting a cassette player in a 2015 Ferrari. Yeah, it kinda fits. It sucks though, certainly.


----------



## granite14

My Hoyt limbs were tighter, but find the Win&Win are better. Also make sure your side alignment lock screws aren't too tight, because that causes an issue pulling the limbs out


----------



## TER

Blue bow, 
A couple things you need to take into account: ILF is not a real actual Standard. It's more like an informal understanding among manufacturers. And if your limbs are Hoyt Syntactic Carbon Plus limbs they are at least 15 years old. Not surprising that old limbs are going to be chunkier that contemporary limbs.


----------



## Blue bow

Mickey, Granite, Ter - thanks guys. First time I have strayed from buying both riser and limbs from same manufacturer.


----------



## Blue bow

Could someone pls do me a favour and measure width and thickness of a set of limbs - ideally ones that are only a couple of years old. Want to see how much thicker my older limbs are. Thank you.


----------



## Blue bow

TER said:


> Blue bow,
> A couple things you need to take into account: ILF is not a real actual Standard. It's more like an informal understanding among manufacturers. And if your limbs are Hoyt Syntactic Carbon Plus limbs they are at least 15 years old. Not surprising that old limbs are going to be chunkier that contemporary limbs.


Yes - Carbon Plus limbs, maybe not suited to the Gillo.


----------



## Blue bow

Guys - can't thank you enough for all the advice and comments, really appreciated. 

I really like the Gillo - it looks great and is well made - and I was surprised that the limb fitting was not as slick as I had expected. But I have learned that ILF is not a science!! Measuring the limb bolt to end of dove tail distance on the Gillo and comparing to my old Hoyt, they are the same. 

I have wound the limb bolts in/out and found a place where my hoyt carbon plus limbs fit ok. Good news!! Will set it up properly tomorrow, check tiller, reconfirm limb alignment and shoot again for a trial. Will have to see what weight that gives me but it will be ok while I consider what new limbs to buy anyway. 

One more thing - on closely examining the limbs after the dozen shots yesterday, I see deep marks into the limbs caused by the dove tail bolt as it is raised above the dove tail. Anyone else noticed this?

Cheers everyone.


----------



## arc2x4

The diameter of the Gillo limb bolts is larger than on most other ilf risers. The limb is not sliding over the bolt as deep into the fork slot as it needs to. Turn the limb over and see how far it seats over the bolt or take the bolt out to test this. If you sand the inside of the limb fork slot with some fine sandpaper to enlarge the slot slightly, it will slide right in. This is a known issue. Read back to my posts around page 12 of this thread I had the same issue as have others .


----------



## DanGB

Hi Vittorio, any news on the new BB weight/cover?

I'm waiting for the release of the G1M in the UK, really excited about getting this new barebow!


----------



## Vittorio

DanGB said:


> Hi Vittorio, any news on the new BB weight/cover?
> 
> I'm waiting for the release of the G1M in the UK, really excited about getting this new barebow!


Prototypes of the new BB weights are under testing by some few of the top world BB shooter, and comments are very positive, but project needs some small adjustment to avoid any fitting problem on risers already on the market. Regret to say that we will miss the December target we had for its commercial availability. It will definitely be a January item. G1M is anyhow on schedule for November shipment to dealers.


----------



## Vittorio

New updated risers comparison chart ...


----------



## Jezza

Vittorio, when can i order a G5? I have been waiting for a shorter ilf riser and this announcement almost made me think u can actually hear me.


----------



## Vittorio

Jezza said:


> Vittorio, when can i order a G5? I have been waiting for a shorter ilf riser and this announcement almost made me think u can actually hear me.


By the end of November we will be able to publish pictures and specs, but GHOST 19 delivery will not start before February.


----------



## Bruce K

I have just got a G2 riser to set up for next years world IFAA titles to shoot in the Barebow class , got SF carbon limbs on it , but have just ordered new Borders . that should be here in January.
can't wait to see what it looks like with some super recurve limbs on it , if it shoots half as good as my Covert Hunter I will be really impressed


----------



## MickeyBisco

Bruce K said:


> ..., have just ordered new Borders . that should be here in January.
> can't wait to see what it looks like with some super recurve limbs on it , if it shoots half as good as my Covert Hunter I will be really impressed











I'm fond of the combo!


----------



## Bigjono

Vittorio, how many turns can you take the limb bolts out on the G1?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarDog

Vittorio, do the G1 weights fit on the G2 riser? I am sort of guessing they do. Please confirm


----------



## Vittorio

G1, G2 and Ghost 19 share same limbs bolts, pockets angle and align system.
Limit to take out limbsbolts is given by the thickness of the limbs ssocket and by the dovetail maximum coupling angle. You cna tke anyhow them out up to the 3 last threads, but you wil egt to the practicla limit much before than that.

G01-DK6 6 steel disks weighs kit, all G1 BB covers and new G05-DK2 steel disks kit are also compatible to the G2


----------



## sprinke

Vittorio, do you need to get a BB cover if you want to put on the disk weights? Or will the regular stock cover be OK?


----------



## Bigjono

sprinke said:


> Vittorio, do you need to get a BB cover if you want to put on the disk weights? Or will the regular stock cover be OK?


The regular cover goes over the disc weights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mika Savola

Bought a 3D-printed high grip for my G1; It needed modification so I started to sand down the throat first with 60-grit paper. After a while there appears to be lots of tiny holes in what looks like a net structure. Is this normal with 3D-printing, that the material produced is not homogenous? Needless to say I now can't make the grip throat smooth...


----------



## gster123

Yes that's normal for 3D printing.


----------



## Mika Savola

Thanks for the info. Wood grip ordered...


----------



## bobnikon

Yeah, not a fan of 3d printing for this purpose for that reason, and it is somewhat brittle. Convenient for certain applications, but...


----------



## JINKSTER

bobnikon said:


> Yeah, not a fan of 3d printing for this purpose for that reason, and it is somewhat brittle. Convenient for certain applications, but...


I'm with you bob....sure is a shame to watch Vittorio lose sales of what is one of the finest risers out there over complaints about crap plastic grips.

I don't give a flip how cool the plastic neon yellow color looks or how cutting edge tech it may sound to advertise "3D printed" anything...if I were C.E.O. (or especially C.F.O.) of Gillo Gold Medal?....

I would be very proud and excited to announce the day that (along with a slight up-charge) Gillo G1's and G2's were being shipped with the customers choice of Jager Grip while informing that the 3D Printed Plastic grips will no longer be made available...ever again...starting today!


----------



## MickeyBisco

JINKSTER said:


> I'm with you bob....sure is a shame to watch Vittorio lose sales of what is one of the finest risers out there over complaints about crap plastic grips.
> 
> I don't give a flip how cool the plastic neon yellow color looks or how cutting edge tech it may sound to advertise "3D printed" anything...if I were C.E.O. (or especially C.F.O.) of Gillo Gold Medal?....
> 
> I would be very proud and excited to announce the day that (along with a slight up-charge) Gillo G1's and G2's were being shipped with the customers choice of Jager Grip while informing that the 3D Printed Plastic grips will no longer be made available...ever again...starting today!



I seriously doubt they're losing any sales over the grip ...or anything else. 

While I am not a fan of the brittleness of the 3-D printed grip, I am a huge fan of its shape... it could use a deeper throat though, which makes filing a pain. I actually prefer it over the medium and high Jager grips, but the low Jager is pretty awesome.

Hey, at least you righties can buy a wood one


----------



## TER

If I remember correctly, Vittorio has posted that wood grips cannot be made exactly the same and 3D printed grips can be completely consistent. The use of 3D grips is not just because they're stylish. Many experienced archers believe the Gillo grip is one of the best factory standard grips ever designed. It would be a step backwards for Gillo to drop their grip for an after market grip. Besides, is Jager able to make grips fast enough to keep up with the number of risers Gillo sells?


----------



## Vittorio

3D priniting is made by a filament extruded to average 0.3 mm diameter. Infill for our grips is set to 20%, that means that 80% of the inside is empty, with 3 solid layers outside, that means that you have less than 1 mm wall on surface. Modifying the plastic grip is anyhow not so diffcult, but the of course you reach imemdiately the honeycomb structure inside, so you will need to add material over it to make the shape you want, and this is excatly what my son has done to test different shapes of the ball grip. 
Wood grip is made by ... wood, with al pros and contras. Can be filed easily, but remember that wall in some points is close to 2 mm only, so you may breack it easily, specifically around the throath. Medium wood grip shape is almost identical to the 3D one, but all wood grips are polished by hand, so none of them can be perfectly identical. Experienced archers after testing usually prefer to stay to the 3D printed one, as far as consistency of the hand positioning is concerned. But as "market" considers Wood more valued tna plastic, we have made the wood grip standard on the G1L versions, even if as spare parts we offer all grips at same price (apart from the new wood medium grip with Rooth color and shiny finish)
Also following this market demand, we are now developing the high profile grip in Wood, RH only, that wil be available by January. 

It is practically impossible to make one grip shape only to satisfy 100% of archers. Fiberbow has developped something like >20 x 3D different shapes for the FB riser grip, but has offered to public 6 only, for understandable reasons.


----------



## _mbf_

Vittorio, just for a better understanding of the tuning: how much is the centershot of the G27 (and of the complete Gxx-series)? It seems to be a little more than for other risers...?

Oh, and by the way: great riser, it does its job. Well, to be honest, I am not scoring a single ring more than with my old riser, but it feels gooood. :wink:


@Mika Savola 
Usually, you have to pay for the volume printed (the amount of used material). Normally it isn't necessary to print objects "full", the stability is gained by the described internal "honeycomb"-structure or similar solutions. Furthermore "full" objects take longer to print, so a fill rate below 100 % leads to an advantage for everyone. Usually...


----------



## StarDog

I don't think the plastic grip would deter me from a G2-- just the yellow thing But I suppose I would learn to live with it rather than throw down $$ for a different color!

Besides, as Vittorio pointed out earlier in this thread, it makes it easier to find the bow on the shooting line.


----------



## bobnikon

Yeah, I don't like the grip, but I have a couple of the Jagers sitting around, so not a deterence, but certainly not a selling point on an otherwise very nice riser. I do agree with Jinks, that if for a small upcharge a better grip was an option that would be nice instead of having a flo one in the parts drawer and having to shell out full price for a new grip.


----------



## StarDog

bobnikon said:


> Yeah, I don't like the grip, but I have a couple of the Jagers sitting around, so not a deterence, but certainly not a selling point on an otherwise very nice riser. I do agree with Jinks, that if for a small upcharge a better grip was an option that would be nice instead of having a flo one in the parts drawer and having to shell out full price for a new grip.


I bought a used Hoyt Matrix in August and it came with a Loesch grip which is the absolute pinnacle in my experience but I guess they don't make them any more. Is the Jaeger similar? The Loesch has a cute little ledgy thing or my thumb so my hand doesn't slip if my palm sweats, hence I don't have to ruin the look with grip tape....


----------



## Vittorio

And with the new year, the new G01-BW-02 Bare Bow cover kit is coming ....


----------



## Mika Savola

Nice idea, no more tolerance problems...


----------



## Vittorio

The reality has much more variables than it looks at the beginning ....

G01-BW-02
•	Bare Bow cover kits for G1 riser
•	Replace the standard Aluminum cover of the G1 riser and also fits the G2 riser (limited combinations only)
•	Symmetric mount, allows four different balances for each kit
•	3 front holes with ¼-20 UNC thread for additional weights
•	Steel or Aluminum Black anodized parts
•	2 full kits allow any combination of weight and balance from 400gr to 1170 gr


----------



## ohioshooter45

Hi, I have to admit I am a newbi. I am just assembling my SF carbon plus rims to my riser and a confused. The overall fit seems fine but the small round headed adjusters with the spring pins on the face of the limbs do not locate in any way with the gold colored stable slots in the riser. the limbs do locate firmly when under tension but this is with the bolt heads on the limbs just resting with virtually no support on the surface of the gold color adjusters. If this is the way its supposed to work I think I will recess where the roundheads locate to get a smoother and more tailored fit. Especially as they must carry the full load of the tension of the bow on what is just a sharp edge. OR should they be completelt removed and a bolt founf that will rest correctly in the slot on the sideways gold adjusters...........help please


----------



## ohioshooter45

Hi More problems from the newbi.

When if fit the SF premium carbon arms to the 25 inch riser the overall bow length from top to bottom is 57 inches................the labels on the limbs say 68 # 32 which is what I ordered.

The limbs measure 21 inches and burve back way to much.

Also the brace height , if my custom bow string was not way to short would be 12 inches without the string taught.

Is this some trick played on all new shooters, should I return to bullseye shooting ..ha ?

If I am being a complete idiot please feel free to tell me .....thanks


----------



## drstack

OhioShooter45;

When you are inserting the limbs into the riser, are you certain you are seating the dovetail fitting on the limbs correctly into the dovetail slot on the riser (as opposed to allowing it to ride above the dovetail slot)? See here for a diagram of how the limbs should mate with the riser: http://shootingthestickbow.com/images/7-36a ILF Adjment.JPG

Do you have a pro shop near by that can work with you (one that knows ILF recurves)?

r/
Dave


----------



## ohioshooter45

OK , yes stupid I am, its back to an AMO of 68 inch is not a bow height so I have got that one straight. However the question about the location of the limbs and the strange fact that when assembled the brace height is about 12 inches still is baffling me....any thoughts please?


----------



## bobnikon

You should probably post a couple pics.


----------



## ohioshooter45

Thanks, I am in the idiot category the limbs were reversed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If I could delete my stupidity I would. ...thanks


----------



## ohioshooter45

Hi. All is perfect.............no fitting issues at all...........perfect it was all my own fault.

Just a quick one how many turns can i screw out to reduce pull weight a bit.


----------



## edison

Manual says max of 4 out from default. Default is 2 out from all the way in. So I guess it's 6 full turn out if you start with the tiller bolt all the way screwed in.


----------



## SHPoet

So, back to the Gillo..... I got shoot one of these over the weekend. I must say it was very nice. I'd like to play with one for a while sometime.


----------



## PFC1968

Does anyone know if the Gillo limb bolts will fit a Spigarelli Explorer (mk1 version) I've found the thread sizes for the Gillo but can't find any info on the Spig anywhere. I see that they fit the Gillo G1, G2, Best Zenit, Moon and Mercury risers. I'm having a problem with the bolt still rotating when tightened fully on my Spig.


----------



## Vittorio

PFC1968 said:


> Does anyone know if the Gillo limb bolts will fit a Spigarelli Explorer (mk1 version) I've found the thread sizes for the Gillo but can't find any info on the Spig anywhere. I see that they fit the Gillo G1, G2, Best Zenit, Moon and Mercury risers. I'm having a problem with the bolt still rotating when tightened fully on my Spig.


Spigarelli risers use a different thread for the limbs bolts than G1/G2/G5 risers, so bolts are not compatible.


----------



## Ceturney

Gillo G1 showing no longer available at Lancaster. Does anyone know what's up? My local shop called up to order a left hand for me and no dice.


----------



## Bigjono

Alt Services has them in stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## granite14

on Lancaster, search for Gillo and they are selling the new matte finish one


----------



## Vittorio

As you can easily see from the chart on our website, we have now a quite wide offer of versions and colors for G1 risers (and for G2 and G5-Ghost too). 

A quick orientation among various versions is as follow:

(Original) G1 -25" ---> shiny fininish, Yellow 3D grip ---> still available in RH and LH, 4 colors only (Black, Grey, Red, Blue)
G1L-25"---> shiny finish, wood grip, Gold color bolts, riser fabric sleeve, available in 13 colors RH and 5 colors LH
G1M-25" ---> matte finish, yellow 3D grip ---> available in 8 colors RH and 5 colors LH
G1L-27" ---> shiny finish, wood grip, gold color bolts, riser fabric sleeve, available in 7 colors RH and 3 colors LH
G2-25"RH --> matte finish, Yellow grip ---> available in 6 colors (juts addedd Red and Orange) 
G5-19 RH --> matte finish, wood side plates, Black bolts, available in 4 colors
G5L-19 RH ---> matte finish, wood grip, Gold color bolts, riser fabric sleeve, available in 4 colors

http://www.gilloarchery.it/risers.html

Not all models, versions and colors are presently made available from stock from our distributors and dealers, but surely all of them can handle versions not in stock as special orders to us. 

Different situation for on line dealers, that can list our entire catalog without keeping anything in stock. But sometime delivery through them for uncommon models and versions can be very quick.


----------



## TomG

Just in case, X10 has a few G1L and G2 on the shelves.


----------



## mr tufty

Vittorio said:


> Do not forget that if you don't like the color of the Yellow Fluo plastic grip, you can also easily paint it. I will post some examples soon.
> Same if you don't like the color of the covers: just paint them or decorate them as you like, as they are available as spare parts, too.


Hello Vittorio (and anyone else who's painted their grip)

Any particular paints or methods recommended for painting the grip? (apologies if I've missed the answer somewhere in-between).

Thanks


----------



## Vittorio

mr tufty said:


> Hello Vittorio (and anyone else who's painted their grip)
> 
> Any particular paints or methods recommended for painting the grip? (apologies if I've missed the answer somewhere in-between).
> 
> Thanks


Standard medium profile fluo Yellow grips (and other color grips too) are made by PLA. Use a water based white primer and paint over it also with water based paint. Do not use solvents of any kind.
Black medium Grip, Yellow fluo ball grips and high profile Yellow grips are presently made by ABS, so a bit more diffult to paint but suggestions are same.


----------



## Mo0se

I have a 27" G1 and have a Jager grip and the stock wood one. I prefer the stock wood one, it's a fantastic shape, for me it's a no brainer, non thinking thing. Fantastic job on the stock grip Gillo! I transitioned from a Hoyt GMX, which stock, has a similar shape. The Gillo grip is a bit wider in the throat, which feels very neutral and stable. The whole rig is a super solid platform. Thanks for an awesome riser Gillo!


----------



## SBills

My new Gillo 25 showed up last night in all its beautiful matte orange glory. The orange is a beautiful orange with just a tint of red similar to my procomp. The finish quality is on par with Hoyt and Best who I consider to be tops in terms of finish quality. Love the fact that it takes a Hoyt Avalon style grip, so one of my coveted Loesch grips already adorns it

I did not have much time to play with it. I managed to get the stock cover swapped out for the barebow weights and strung it up and checked the poundage, tiller and alignment (it was perfect). I did a rough center shot and shot a few arrows on my blank bale in the basemen. It shoots and has a nice feeling and quiet shot. We have a local NFAA 300 round at my club this weekend so I may see if I can get a practice round in to do a rough tune and confirm my gap and shoot it in that to see how I preform with it. Requisite pic attached.


----------



## Mo0se

Nice looking riser SBills


----------



## rsarns

Welcome to the Gillo family Scott! LOL 

Wish the new BB weight covers were more easily available. Alt said they're not able to get them until April?


----------



## Vittorio

rsarns said:


> Welcome to the Gillo family Scott! LOL
> 
> Wish the new BB weight covers were more easily available. Alt said they're not able to get them until April?


New BB composable covers (G01-BW-02 family) are available for the 3 parts aluminium version -AAA, and for the Aluminium sides+ Steel center version -ASA
The 3 Steel parts version has had some surface finishing probelms sois now rescheduled for end April shipment.


----------



## sprinke

Vittorio, I have a Gillo G1-L with the wooden grip. I love the riser, but the grip does not fit exactly and the grip moves around slightly. Tightening the grip screws doesn't fix the problem. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## granite14

sprinke said:


> Vittorio, I have a Gillo G1-L with the wooden grip. I love the riser, but the grip does not fit exactly and the grip moves around slightly. Tightening the grip screws doesn't fix the problem. Do you have any suggestions?


tape under the grip to act as a shim where needed


----------



## SBills

To expound on that 3m adhesive foam tape works well. You can tape it to the grip or riser and leave the backing on the other side. The foam will compress but take up a lot of the play.


----------



## rat4go

SBills said:


> My new Gillo 25 showed up last night in all its beautiful matte orange glory. The orange is a beautiful orange with just a tint of red similar to my procomp. The finish quality is on par with Hoyt and Best who I consider to be tops in terms of finish quality. Love the fact that it takes a Hoyt Avalon style grip, so one of my coveted Loesch grips already adorns it
> 
> I did not have much time to play with it. I managed to get the stock cover swapped out for the barebow weights and strung it up and checked the poundage, tiller and alignment (it was perfect). I did a rough center shot and shot a few arrows on my blank bale in the basemen. It shoots and has a nice feeling and quiet shot. We have a local NFAA 300 round at my club this weekend so I may see if I can get a practice round in to do a rough tune and confirm my gap and shoot it in that to see how I preform with it. Requisite pic attached.
> 
> View attachment 3907122


I saw this riser and it's owner sneaking in some practice in between running a tourney this weekend. The rig is gorgeous. Watching the practice made me feel a bit silly with a full oly rig...but that's another thread.


----------



## Vittorio

With Spring, some new colors have been added to our risers map:

G1L-25-RH in Silver color
G1-27-RH in Red Color

Also, form April all G1L-27-RH risers wil eb shipped with the new Root color finish wood grip, originally avilable as standard on Ghost 19 Super Hunter riser only.


----------



## vlesiv

*&quot;GILLO Gold Medal&quot; G1 riser*

Hi, Vittorio. Any plans on making Piccolo-Gillo? It is hard to shoot for youngest archers )) 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vittorio

vlesiv said:


> Hi, Vittorio. Any plans on making Piccolo-Gillo? It is hard to shoot for youngest archers ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful picture and cute girl!

We are probably going to have a G2-21" by the time your nice dautghter will get to the size to use it !

Not a joke, G2-21" is under design right now ...


----------



## vlesiv

Yay, I'm glad that I've asked  Thank you, Vittorio. I was asked already (well, hm, demanded a better word) to get a piccolo bow ready as a birthday present. Will definitely remember and get G2-21 in a few years once it is released, great idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBills

Vittorio said:


> New BB composable covers (G01-BW-02 family) are available for the 3 parts aluminium version -AAA, and for the Aluminium sides+ Steel center version -ASA
> The 3 Steel parts version has had some surface finishing probelms sois now rescheduled for end April shipment.


Hello Vittorio.

Are the 3 piece steel weights still on track for the end of the month? I’d like to get the mass weight up just a tad more on my gillo.


----------



## Vittorio

SBills said:


> Hello Vittorio.
> 
> Are the 3 piece steel weights still on track for the end of the month? I’d like to get the mass weight up just a tad more on my gillo.


Still on track ...to solve the surface finish probelm on those side steel plates. They have now been redesigned a bit to make plating simpler, so availbilty is moved another month ahead... sorry for keep you waiting.


----------



## anggarda

Good Day, Vittoro. 

Are there any plans to use Tungsten weights? 

For the same size, they weight 2 x stainless steels. That would give us more option with the disc shape weights, which are neatly kept hidden behind the aluminium shielding.

Presently each stainless steel disc is 30grams. With 6 disc, they'll amount to 180 grams. 

With Tungsten, we'll get 360 grams, in a compact package that perfectly hidden by the covers with no protruding parts.

In fishing, 30Grams/about1oz weights, are being retailed for USD$16

It will be great if you could roll out tungsten weights. It will add more weight to an already compact package.


----------



## Vittorio

anggarda said:


> Good Day, Vittoro.
> 
> Are there any plans to use Tungsten weights?
> 
> For the same size, they weight 2 x stainless steels. That would give us more option with the disc shape weights, which are neatly kept hidden behind the aluminium shielding.
> 
> Presently each stainless steel disc is 30grams. With 6 disc, they'll amount to 180 grams.
> 
> With Tungsten, we'll get 360 grams, in a compact package that perfectly hidden by the covers with no protruding parts.
> 
> In fishing, 30Grams/about1oz weights, are being retailed for USD$16
> 
> It will be great if you could roll out tungsten weights. It will add more weight to an already compact package.


Under study already. Availability is not related to any technical difficulty, but to projected retail price, only, that presently is very very high. But we are working on it ....


----------



## Ineras

Received my 25" turquoise G1L yesterday from Alternative, along with 42lb long VX1000 Xcurve limbs. I have to say, I love the gold and turquoise color scheme. Still waiting for the wood high grip, gold Shibuya rest and gold Beiter plunger which should arrive next week.









One thing that could be improved on the riser is the finishing of the viewing cutouts on the limb pockets. There was quite a bit of aluminum swarf (I think that's the correct term, not sure if it applies to milling as well as drilling) on the bottom inside edge of each cutout that didn't get cleaned up before anodizing. I had to get a small file and carefully clean them up, which means all those edges are now bare aluminum (pics below after clean-up). Shouldn't really hurt it, and I was careful to file at an angle so it can't be seen from outside. Other than that, it's a beautiful well-made riser that looks to be a very solid platform for my new oly rig. 















The machining for the tiller bolt threads was very good, exactly 12.5 threads from maxed position before each bolt popped out. That means 6.5 thread engagement at minimum poundage setting. The Uukha limb forks are a bit of a tight fit for the Gillo tiller bolts. They do go in though with a bit of pushing, might still have to do a tiny bit of sanding on the inside of the U on the forks. Didn't have any problems getting full engagement of both dovetail fitting and fork. 















Can't wait to get this rig tuned, should be an awesome summer!


----------



## Vittorio

Finally. we have been able to make the ultra heavy G01-BW-02-SSS (Steel/Streel/Steel) that after redesign is now shipping with the side plates in Stailess Steel...


----------



## granite14

Vittorio said:


> Finally. we have been able to make the ultra heavy G01-BW-02-SSS (Steel/Streel/Steel) that after redesign is now shipping with the side plates in Stailess Steel...
> 
> View attachment 4416298


how much does it weigh?
I like the look though


----------



## Vittorio

1150 gr approx...


----------



## Demmer

Looks sharp 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tomislaf

I'm in a market for a new 25" RH Oly riser and would like to pair it with EX Prime 38lbs long limbs with 43~45lbs OTF. Just recently I sold my Inno Max riser - never liked it much, and still prefer my older Inno RX carbon.
The stabs are Korean-alike with straight V-bar. Minimal weights and dampers on the rig.
Anyone using the G1 in a similar setup? Is it more of a "bang" or a "thump" rig?
My bow arm was broken a couple of times and dislikes excessive vibration - hence my liking of the stiff, dead feel the carbon risers offer.
I do like the idea behind the G1, though. The big players are increasing their prices with every new product generation on account of what is, in my opinion, just esthetic "improvement".

Thanks.


----------



## anggarda

Gentlemen. 

Owner of a 1 month old G1L.

How does adding the gillo disc weight differs from adding a stabilizer? 

They both add mass. 

The stabilizer adds it all the way to the end of the bar. 

The disc weight adds it in the riser. 

If I had to buy one, which do I start off with? at 20 yards, i'm grouping arrows around a 2" diameter. I was told to add stabilizers to improve my shot, but the truth is I really like the riser without anything sticking out.

Can I make do with the disc weight instead?

Thanking all in advance first.


----------



## Jezza

anggarda said:


> Gentlemen.
> 
> Owner of a 1 month old G1L.
> 
> How does adding the gillo disc weight differs from adding a stabilizer?
> 
> They both add mass.
> 
> The stabilizer adds it all the way to the end of the bar.
> 
> The disc weight adds it in the riser.
> 
> If I had to buy one, which do I start off with? at 20 yards, i'm grouping arrows around a 2" diameter. I was told to add stabilizers to improve my shot, but the truth is I really like the riser without anything sticking out.
> 
> Can I make do with the disc weight instead?
> 
> Thanking all in advance first.


Are you shooting barebow or with stabilizers?
I am not sure if the terms i use below is correct but i will attempt to explain what i did with respect to adding weight.
If barebow, i can suggest that you add more weights if there is a need to fine tune the balance of the bow once you have done setting the bow to its optimal tillering. 

that way you will buy more weights as needed to obtain the pre/post shot reaction needed. 

For me as my limb bolts were mostly cranked in due to using stiffer arrows (620 spine arrows with 140gr points at 36# draw weight) and shooting 3 under, i didnt have more options to tiller balance the bow therefore i added more weights to the riser to change mainly the post-shot reaction of the bow.


----------



## Jezza

tomislaf said:


> I'm in a market for a new 25" RH Oly riser and would like to pair it with EX Prime 38lbs long limbs with 43~45lbs OTF. Just recently I sold my Inno Max riser - never liked it much, and still prefer my older Inno RX carbon.
> The stabs are Korean-alike with straight V-bar. Minimal weights and dampers on the rig.
> Anyone using the G1 in a similar setup? Is it more of a "bang" or a "thump" rig?
> My bow arm was broken a couple of times and dislikes excessive vibration - hence my liking of the stiff, dead feel the carbon risers offer.
> I do like the idea behind the G1, though. The big players are increasing their prices with every new product generation on account of what is, in my opinion, just esthetic "improvement".
> 
> Thanks.


i have both the G1 and the Ghost. And I have used the G1 paired with the following limbs Trad Tech Black Max 40#, Border Hex-6H 36#, Border CXB 28#, Kaya K5 34#, Kaya delphinius 36#, Das Dalaa 40#, Win Ex power 38#, with and without the weights sets and i have to say that while i am inconclusive on this, it was likely the different limbs produced either "bang" or a "thump" rigs and not the riser. 

The G1 has all the tuning options on the riser itself. I shoot both oly recurve split finger and barebow 3 under with the G1.

with the rightly spined arrows, some time on tillering to balance each of the limbs and i have also built different specced strings with both 8190F and BCY-X materials, certainly most vibrations were taken out once each component was optimised.

The gillo is as good as any other riser out there but you do need to spend some time to figure out which components are causing the vibes in the first place.


----------



## wiatrog

edison said:


> Manual says max of 4 out from default. Default is 2 out from all the way in. So I guess it's 6 full turn out if you start with the tiller bolt all the way screwed in.


I couldn't find that this post was confirmed (or denied). Is this a correct interpretation of +2 to -4 for those of us who have no idea what the factory default was?

Thanks,
-Greg


----------



## Vittorio

wiatrog said:


> I couldn't find that this post was confirmed (or denied). Is this a correct interpretation of +2 to -4 for those of us who have no idea what the factory default was?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Greg


Factory bolts setting for all GILLO risers is -2 from maximum
Bolts range adjustement mentioned on manual is from +2 to -4 (in safe conditions) from factory setting
Usable range from factory setting is +2 to around -4, as average, limited by the dovetail coupling angles rather than bolt setting. Different limbs may result in very different minimum setting as of their thickness in the bolt and dovetail area.


----------



## wiatrog

Vittorio said:


> Factory bolts setting for all GILLO risers is -2 from maximum
> Bolts range adjustement mentioned on manual is from +2 to -4 (in safe conditions) from factory setting
> Usable range from factory setting is +2 to around -4, as average, limited by the dovetail coupling angles rather than bolt setting. Different limbs may result in very different minimum setting as of their thickness in the bolt and dovetail area.



Thanks, Vittorio. That's much more clear. 

As far as the real limit depending on the limb wedge, what should I be looking for? Anybody have reference images of what's too much dovetail angle?

Thanks,
-Greg


----------



## limbwalker

You will know when you can no longer pull the limb out of the pocket, or the limb fork doesn't rest against the back of the bolt head.


----------



## wiatrog

Is this a sufficient amount of contact between the limb fork and the bolt head? This is while strung. There is no contact when unstrung.









Thanks again,
-Greg


----------



## Vittorio

wiatrog said:


> Is this a sufficient amount of contact between the limb fork and the bolt head? This is while strung. There is no contact when unstrung.
> 
> View attachment 5779121
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> -Greg


We suggest to reach the minimum soft contact with unstrung bow, then add 1/4 of turns back to it for safety of the system. 

Your solution is simply forcing the elastiticity of the Aluminium align plates as the only parts that can flex in the system. But they may get damaged by this. Only real solution to go over this limit is therefore to loose the M6 screw inside the align plates to allow some small rotation for them. But you will need a longer M6 screw, to avoid to strip M6 riser threads inside hole, plus some thiny washers and the understnding that result at the end may damge the riser. And risk is that the U fork becomes not engaged anymore with the bolt. Really an extreme solution we do not suggest and that will void the warranty of the riser.


----------



## wiatrog

Vittorio said:


> We suggest to reach the minimum soft contact with unstrung bow, then add 1/4 of turns back to it for safety of the system.


I'll do as you suggest. I'm all for playing it safe. 

Thanks all!


----------



## wiatrog

Has anyone figured out how to get the bow with a big barebow weight from dipping a limb in the dirt when on an Olympic-style bow stand?

I've tried wrapping the U-shaped holder to try to tighten it's grip, but I can't seem to make that work.

I suppose I could breakdown and get a compound-style kick stand for the bottom limb...

Thanks,
-Greg


----------



## granite14

wiatrog said:


> Has anyone figured out how to get the bow with a big barebow weight from dipping a limb in the dirt when on an Olympic-style bow stand?
> 
> I've tried wrapping the U-shaped holder to try to tighten it's grip, but I can't seem to make that work.
> 
> I suppose I could breakdown and get a compound-style kick stand for the bottom limb...
> 
> Thanks,
> -Greg


The barebow Gillo doesn't need a bow stand.  I just set mine down riser first. Resting on the BB weight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## archeryal

Maybe make an arm/extension from the vertical post back towards the bottom of the bow, using a coat hangar. This would support the bow in two places.


----------



## vlesiv

No questions, just bragging ;-)) 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## limbwalker

granite14 said:


> The barebow Gillo doesn't need a bow stand.  I just set mine down riser first. Resting on the BB weight
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


One of the very cool features of the Gillo G1 I might add.


----------



## limbwalker

wiatrog said:


> Is this a sufficient amount of contact between the limb fork and the bolt head? This is while strung. There is no contact when unstrung.
> 
> View attachment 5779121
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> -Greg


So I've been forced to nearly resort to this setting of my limb bolts, although I am not "quite" that far out. All the threads of my tiller bolts are still inside the riser, which I would consider the minimum safe setting (since I still have full thread engagement) and I can still easily remove my limbs which tells me there is no binding of the alignment system.


----------



## wiatrog

wiatrog said:


> Has anyone figured out how to get the bow with a big barebow weight from dipping a limb in the dirt when on an Olympic-style bow stand?


Quick update in case anyone else runs into this issue. My old Shibuya stand had this issue. I got a cheap Cartel Midas RX-10 stand on clearance from Lancaster and it seems to hold the bow up just fine.


----------



## anggarda

Good Day, Vittorio.

Could Gillo produce a rubber weight system? 

While adding minimal weight to the riser, the riser could have dampen the riser.

Would this be possible? I would love to buy an official rubber to fits the weight holes.


Apologies to ArcheryTalk administrators for necromancing a dead thread and defragmenting the database index.


----------



## Vittorio

anggarda said:


> Good Day, Vittorio.
> 
> Could Gillo produce a rubber weight system?
> 
> While adding minimal weight to the riser, the riser could have dampen the riser.
> 
> Would this be possible? I would love to buy an official rubber to fits the weight holes.
> 
> 
> Apologies to ArcheryTalk administrators for necromancing a dead thread and defragmenting the database index.



New version (Arpril 1, 2018) of WA rules allows to add damping elements inside the riser, provided they are not connected to stabilizers. Therefore, it should be possible to incorporate some rubber damper inside the riser, but in our understanding we have to keep it inside the surface of the present holes. This only leaves few mm to make a really working damper , and we have not found a proper solution for it, yet. But never say never...


----------



## _mbf_

Hi Vittorio,

I'd like to renew my question about the center cut of the Gillo risers (G1 in special). Can you please tell the value? Yes, I could do some measurement, but you could help with CAD data. ;-)


----------



## Vittorio

_mbf_ said:


> Hi Vittorio,
> 
> I'd like to renew my question about the center cut of the Gillo risers (G1 in special). Can you please tell the value? Yes, I could do some measurement, but you could help with CAD data. ;-)


I discourage the urban legend that the center cut design exact measure has anything to do with precise alignment. So you can measure it if you want on any of your risers, but it will tell nothing more than what it is on that specific riser. Then manufacturing tolerance will come in play for the straightness of the riser, the parallelism of the side planes, and tolerance in maximum twisting. Finding the plane of your arrow to limbs is ad different story.
The "center of the bow2 is a practical plane that may result to be out of the center cut of the riser, because of both riser and limbs tolerancies.


----------



## Fly2High

What would be a good starting setup for a G1 27" with long limbs.
Current thinking is even tiller, 9 3/4" brace (grip). I think my limbs suggest a range of 9 1/4" to 10 1/4"
1/8" nock above Zniper wire.

Also, I need to use the long wire on the Zniper. The wire sticks well past my arrow. Should I leave it since it will fall out of the way anyway or should I cut the wire so that it just barely extends past the arrow?


----------

